# Finger Lakes,NY to Key West,Fl.



## joethecobbler

Summer has past fall is definetaly here. So it's time for us to cast off the dock lines in Upstate and begin the southernly travel.
The last few weeks have been the usual struggle to decide what to bring and what to abandon.
The 5 cu. freezer quit so I tossed it, more storage space.
The woodstove (a Mini-Smith) has been serviced and installed, the interior got a coat of varnish,the usual bottom job,rebedded the through hulls,removed and cleaned diesel tank,added water tank,etc.etc.
Couldn't decide on hard or inflatable so, bringing both.
Solar as primary power w/ 300w gas gen. on standby.
Old crappy main sail and numerous other sails.
All that's left is to host the Bon Voyage party at the Marina today answer numerous redundant questions about the itinerary and time frame (it takes as long as it takes and were going to the place where we'll turn around) and then depart the next day or so after a wind down from the often emotional goodbye's of family and friends who insist on details of the trip we are honestly unable to provide concerning travel times and destinations.
Oh, and also make the determination as to whether or not I want to blog our travels or start a fund request sight or commercialize the trip or just keep to ourselves and be anonamous ! ?? ! ! 
If I blog I'll have to get the first mate involved to spell check and proof read, no doubt.
anyway, here we go again !

JTC and crew aboard SV Exposition - Sailing as "No Hurry"

website and blog coming soon ...... maybe...


----------



## CalebD

I'll look for you on the lower Hudson some time soon.
No SPOT page?
I have been following Roger Long (from SBO.com) on his way south. It is fun to watch his progress - almost at C&D canal today. Here is his link to his SPOT: STRIDER Tracking
Smooth sailing Joe & Co.


----------



## joethecobbler

Nice looking Tartan on your web page.
I often anchor near the tappan zee bridge on the east side between the tarrytown yacht cup and the terrytown boat club out of the current and i maybe ten feet or so.
I've ancored there w/ success acouple times. probably will again this trip.

Today we finally got loaded and departed from lock CS-4 to the east and went as far as Seneca Falls ,NY to tie up along side for the evening. We arrived about 5pm and took advantage of the electric,water and laundry available. The Canal corporation has put alot of money into improving the available services along the canal and I like it. It makes for a nice trip across NY.
We'll hope to leave in the Morning , I hope the rain stops and the day is pleasant.


----------



## CalebD

I bet you'll be traveling through some nice foliage on your way down. Going through the NY canal system is on my bucket list.

I've come to respect the reversing current in the Hudson so I try not to anchor out overnight in the river proper. There is a nice little anchorage, out of the river just south of Haverstraw Marina, behind Bowline Point park (hexagonal gazebo at north side of entrance). If you decide to check this place out you should approach from the SE and hug the south side of the entrance as there is a nasty shoal in the middle just inside the entrance channel. I think that google maps shows where the shoal is but I found it all by myself this summer, the hard way; hard aground that is. This location should be quieter than listening to the traffic on the Tappan Zee bridge all night. 
If you'd rather take a hot shower and use a shore side head you could spring for the $25/night guest mooring at the Nyack Boat Club where we keep our T27. NBC is on the western shore from the anchorage you have used before. Club launch monitors VHF ch 9. Restaurants within walking distance and the club usually stocks ice.

Even though I live in lower Manhattan I choose to drive up to Nyack to sail as the scenery is more to my liking. When near NYC where do usually anchor or tie up? 
I know that some like to anchor just south and west of Lady Liberty. I've never done that.
The cheapest moorings on the Manhattan side are operated by NYC Parks dept. at 79th Street. I think it is $40/night for a transient mooring but I gather that they charge you extra for stuff like using the dinghy dock. I forget if they have shower facilities or not.
The next cheapest mooring on Manhattan are just north of the World Financial Center and are $75/night. They have a launch which would put you right at Chambers Street. This facility is now operated by Liberty Landing Marina and I'm not sure if your $75 mooring fee entitles you to use their facilities which are located just across the river.

Another place I just found out about this year is in Hoboken called the 14th St. Marina, or something like that. I have no idea how much they charge or what facilities they have but it would be a short PATH train ride to the chaos of NYC, if that is even on your radar. Perhaps some good old fashioned chaos would be just the thing after your hopefully bucolic trip through the canals and down the Hudson.


----------



## joethecobbler

I checked out that haverstraw location and it looks interesting , if I'm looking at the right spot.
when I get to NYC I usualy anchor west of lady Liberty on the jersey side.
Today we made it from Seneca Falls,ny to Baldwinsville,NY on the canal motoring , supposed to get some frost tonight, might have to fire up the wood stove !


----------



## KIVALO

Hit up Abigail's Restaurant in Waterloo. Easy walking distance from the Canal.

Brad
s/v KIVALO



joethecobbler said:


> Nice looking Tartan on your web page.
> I often anchor near the tappan zee bridge on the east side between the tarrytown yacht cup and the terrytown boat club out of the current and i maybe ten feet or so.
> I've ancored there w/ success acouple times. probably will again this trip.
> 
> Today we finally got loaded and departed from lock CS-4 to the east and went as far as Seneca Falls ,NY to tie up along side for the evening. We arrived about 5pm and took advantage of the electric,water and laundry available. The Canal corporation has put alot of money into improving the available services along the canal and I like it. It makes for a nice trip across NY.
> We'll hope to leave in the Morning , I hope the rain stops and the day is pleasant.


----------



## joethecobbler

Kivalo- sorry I'm way past abigails . I'm in Baldwinsville waiting to make a dash across the Onieda Lake , about 25-30 miles brewerton to Sylvan beach. 
Besides, eating at abigails cost too much, actually eating out at any restaurant costs too much . I always feel like [email protected]#* the next day after I eat out. And , I'm very frugile and prefer to prepare my own fare. I feel I do a great job and the service and company is always to my liking .
But after you've enjoyed your self on thier fine cuisine feel free to stop by for a drink and a bit of lively conversation.


----------



## KIVALO

I have done the trip before, it should be nice this time of year. Enjoy it man!

Brad



joethecobbler said:


> Kivalo- sorry I'm way past abigails . I'm in Baldwinsville waiting to make a dash across the Onieda Lake , about 25-30 miles brewerton to Sylvan beach.
> Besides, eating at abigails cost too much, actually eating out at any restaurant costs too much . I always feel like [email protected]#* the next day after I eat out. And , I'm very frugile and prefer to prepare my own fare. I feel I do a great job and the service and company is always to my liking .
> But after you've enjoyed your self on thier fine cuisine feel free to stop by for a drink and a bit of lively conversation.


----------



## CalebD

Joe,
Yes. That Bowline Point anchorage is a great place to be in a blow or storm; no fetch, no current and decent holding. I'd rather be tucked in there then out in the river if the weather got nasty. 
It is a small pond really, formed by the digging of clay materials for making bricks which Haverstraw was famous for almost a century ago. There are some stores that could be reached by dinghy and a short hike on the south side of the anchorage. The power plant close by made a pretty quiet neighbor when I stayed there overnight this summer. 
I generally prefer my own cooking to eating out as well. Healthier and cheaper.

You are still a ways from the Mohawk/Hudson intersection. Better get that wood stove fired up and enjoy the ride. It is even almost cold down here in NYC tonight (48F).


----------



## joethecobbler

great then, i think if I get to that point on the hudson I'll definetaly try to get in there. As you suggested approaching from the SE and keeping to the south shore to avoid the shoal on the north side. What is the depth there ? I draw 3 1/2 - 4' loaded. Any issues w/ that ? 
probably in about a week or less depening on weather and how quick I get the mast stepped at Castleton boat club. Last time north we hit the open house party at castleton, three days later we got underway again !!
this saiing life can get tough some times.


----------



## joethecobbler

Made it to Sylvan beach,NY fron Baldwinsville,NY today. about 60 milis motoring w/ the mast layed down on the deck , due to traveling the Erie Canal.
last night was cold outside , but we were warm as we plugged in at the Baldwinsville,NY lock and ran the electric heat. Great place , only $5 for a 30amp for the night and free water and dockage !! Even had showers for $0.25 ! that's 25 CENTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tonight will be in the 40's and there is no elec or water in Sylvan beach so I hooked up the wood stove in case it gets to cool tonight Everything else we have onboard (power water etc.)
Saw another sailboat headedsouth , passed us at the lock while we were having breakfast, they said they were going to Fla. also (from Ithica,NY) and there is another sailboat tied up here w/ NY on the stern , haven't spoken w/ them yet.
Great trip so far , can't wait to get the mast up on the hudson and get to the Chessey.


----------



## misfits

JTC,

Sounds like a great trip. 
Keep posting, enjoy & be safe.


----------



## joethecobbler

well, we wiled the day away at sylvan beach . wandered around town and met another sailor up from the lower hudson headed south. Saw a few other saiboats headed west, why , I don't know as it's october and the only hing west is more cold.
A wicked front blew through this afternoon so we loosed the dock lines and motored to the next lock to gather and cut wood for the wood stove as well as get away from the inlet of onieda lake and the high winds from the west.
the wood stove is cranking and te crew is asleep.
Incidently , I'm getting internet through a foxfi app as a hotspot running on a droid phone using the "straight talk" prepay unlimited talk text,internet for $45 a month it's the second month I've had it and so far it has performed well.
hope that continues.
Before we left I bought a marine battery cherger at Wally world for $50 and it did a great job de-sulfating and fully charging the 4 t-105's I use as a house bank and everything is running strong, fridge,lights inverters,etc.
Tommorrow we'll put on a little distance across the canal eastward.


----------



## joethecobbler

Another 50 miles behind us yesterday and we find Ourselves at Lock 18 where the Mohawk river meets the Erie canal. Bye Bye Erie canal hello Mohawk river. 
All along the canal the communities have different approachs to the canal some offer dockage as a courtousy to entice boaters to visit and others seem less inviting, whie stil others are inviting for a small fee ! And that's fine. The thing is I've yet to find a comprehensive listing of te facilities offered and the fees or lack of in any of the broshures supported by the state. kind of makes it interesting and suprising as you go.
SO, cold nights (20's) and rain forcast the next 2-3 days. Gotta get to the hudson and further south to find 70 Degreees again !


----------



## Sal Paradise

Hi Joe,

I'd recommend the Kingston/Rondout City docks they are only a couple bucks to dock and there are lots of good eats and services to walk to. I'm docked across the creek and just west 1/4 mile at Rondout Yacht Basin if you need anything. Diesel Fuel at the Yacht Basin and laundry and showers too. There is also a nice bay to anchor just south of the light house on the West side if you just want to anchor. Another 15 miles or so south you will see the WalkWay over the Hudson at Poughkeepsie ( worth checking out ) and on the West side at Mariners Harbor they let boats dock there overnight if they eat there . Food is just okay but its scenic. I live right there if you need anything once again send me a pm, I could drive you to the supermarket or whatever.

I'm away for the weekend but back monday. 


Sal


----------



## miatapaul

If you end up stopping between Kingston and Nyack, perhaps we can meet up for a beer, I would love to see your set up.


----------



## CalebD

joethecobbler said:


> great then, i think if I get to that point on the hudson I'll definetaly try to get in there. As you suggested approaching from the SE and keeping to the south shore to avoid the shoal on the north side. What is the depth there ? I draw 3 1/2 - 4' loaded. Any issues w/ that ?
> probably in about a week or less depening on weather and how quick I get the mast stepped at Castleton boat club. Last time north we hit the open house party at castleton, three days later we got underway again !!
> this saiing life can get tough some times.


Joe,

Your draft should be fine for anchoring behind Bowline Point. Our T27 draws 3-1/2' and the only reason I ran aground is because I steered us right onto the shoal near the entrance. Now I have local knowledge!
I've been told that the depth in there is 10 - 20'.

I spent Tuesday night on my boat tied up to our club dock. Forecast low was for 48F or so but the river was still almost 70F so it felt pretty comfortable and not bone chilling cold.

Stay warm but hurry on down. It is getting cold out there.


----------



## Rezz

Looking forward to reading about your journey and hopefully seeing some pictures. Best of luck to you, and happy sailing (once you get your mast back up)!

What are you currently sailing?


----------



## joethecobbler

Wow, Thanks everyone for the information as well as the kindly invites ! ! 
We have been using the woodstove everynight as the temps are a bit cool. (forcast low 20's tonight-ouch). I'm tied to the "Fonda Wall" currently on the Mowhawk river section or the NYS Canal, As I was informed the net lock is no place to tie up to due to the deteriating concrete and damage from last years hurricane Irene that damaged alot of the eastern portion of the NYS canal system Knocking it out of commision in early or mid october (can't remember exactly) and forcing some enroute to make other plans for traveling south last year. 
We were unable to go due to the closure and had to leave the boat in Upstate NY for the winter on the hard. I think it was the first time this boat ever was out of the water in the frozen north ! 
Sal Paradise- thanks , I'll do my best to contact you prior to our arrival to that area.
Miatapaul - OK, but your making me self concious about my boat now ! I hope we can get together. 
CalebD- Cool, I was wondering about the depths and my draft . That definately is a protected spot ! And that area can be tough to find a good al around achorage. thanks.
Resolute_zs - Awe man , I'm on a 1976 Bayliner Buccaneer 320. Its a center cockpit sloop I found for cheap 4-5 years ago anchored in Boca Ciega Bay ! (of all places) it was foundering at anchor owned by a young guy who apparently never actually sailed and it was on the identified list of (dan-dan-Daaaaa) Derelict Vessels (AaaaaaaaaHhhhhh ! !)
I saved it from a sure sinking or becoming another beach ornament. When I was there I took it into the municipal Marina in Gulfport and the Marina Manager knew all about the state of the boat and was only too happy at the prospect of it leaving the anchorage. I though the city was gonna throw me a party they were so glad to see one of the anchor derelicts removed ! When I found it itwas literally FULL of trash from stem to stern. 35 yardbags full, I filled almost every dumpster in the marina. (with the marina managers permission and understanding that I was removing the boat from the area, which I did in 2-3 days)
Hope to post some photo's soon. 
Ok , stay tuned.
Thanks for your help,advice and interest in the trip. 
Hope others can benefit too -


----------



## joethecobbler

So, tonight we end up tied to the fonda wall in Mohawk,NY It's a canal authority facility where they apparently haul out barges and tugs and other canal maintenence equipment. 
A 10-20 acre fenced in facility.
As it is friday night everybody is gone (workers) and the place is locked up, as in - we're locked IN ! it's supposed to be for docking for free for transients traversing the canal, just to let you know we're not tresspassing or anything. 
We float up at about 6pm and I secure the boat and want to ride my little 20" folding Citta 6 speed down the road to a TA truckstop for some diesel additive for cold weather (supposed to get real cold tonight) and grab a gallon of Milk or two ( my 8 year old and I are admitted milk lovers and wife likes it too,for coffee)
So off I go to find out I'm locked in ,6" fence all around. 
Except for a 50 ' section on the southwest section bordering the wooded lot . 
I exit there to come out along someones back yard that borders it. I saw a couple young kids out playing in the yard and mom ever watchful so I took my hat off and introduced myself and told her why I was coming up out of the woods w/ a bycycle so that she wouldn't think I was a wack or call the cops on me. 
She was cool with it and told me that the dollar store was just 2 blocks away and I didn't need to go a mile to the truckstop , for which I thanked her and ended up going to both anyway to get all the stuff I needed and wanted.
Now, I gotta paint the picture for you to get the thrust of the situation. you see I'm about 300 Lbs. and only 5'8" and not exactly GQ with a big long bushy grey beard and half bald (sorta like a homeless santa), and to make matters worse I wacked me head on the spreader (the mast is on deck) and got a big black bruise in the middle of my forhead (hurt like hell, almost fell overboard !) 
So , I try to remember that when I'm coming out of the woodline in back of peoples houses ! 
So here I am riding around on a 20" folding bike Looking like a circus bear w/ a bag of groceries balanced in a little basket hanging on the handlebars .
Yea, I get a few looks , and draw the attention of local sherrif often. So I always carry ID and my VA card, and boater safety card. that usually convinces most LEO's I'm not an escaped mental patient when I tell em' I'm "on a sailboat w/ my family headed to Key West" (you should see the confusion on their faces, followed by a perplexed look and a "your what?")
Anyway, an hour later I'm back on the boat with the goods and totaly exhausted. Mom's making dinner 8 year old daughter "Marina" is elated I bought cookies, and even the cat "grey" "mewed" welcome back. I sat in the cockpit wiped out cooling down. 
If I'm gonna get that Pedicab job in Key West I gotta get all the bycycling in I can to build up my Stamina. 
I get some rest, this vacation / cruising is exhausting.


----------



## CalebD

Joe,
Your last report was hilarious! 
The woman who's back yard you came through has probably had strangers entering her property from there before. 
Glad to hear that the LEO's still have respect for those that resemble Santa Clause. 

I'd meet up with you too at some point if you like. Either up the Hudson near Haverstraw when you meet MiataPaul or down in NY Harbor. 

Keep the home fires burning.


----------



## joethecobbler

Long day today, or more acurately , Long night. I think I got about 2-3 hours contiguous, As I was stoking the woodstove to keep it warm for the crew and the Funny part is this morning they said it was so hot they had to kick the covers off ! (woops) Hey ,just didn't want anybody catching cold. 
We cast off at the usual crack of 9am. (can't seem to get it going) with plenty of frost on the boat, frozen dock lines don't coil well. By 10 or 11 the sun was begininng to work it's magic and itwas a beautiful day to travel the last leg of the Mohawk river to welcoming Waterford. 
We pulled up to the guard gate at the top of the "staircase" at lock 6 and after securing to the wall I promptly grabbed my trusty rechargable saw and helped eliminate all of last years storm driven driftwood from the surrounding area for fuel in the wood stove. 
Even as we didn't arrive until after 5pm the lock tender was about and I introduced myself and told him what we were doing (scavenging wood) and he was cool w/ it. 
So we're locked inside a fenced area again (for our own protection?) until the lock master returns in the morning.
I failed to mention that in Sylvan Beach,NY I spotted a fella on a 34' columbia (If memory serves) a flat decked boat. and introduced myself and crew. His name was "Skip" and he is from the haverstraw area of the hudson up for a joyride on the Erie canal. We traveled in tandem for a few days leaving him in Little Falls at the town operated Marina/seawall in the capable hands of "chris" the harbor master . Chris was a pleasure to meet and We all enjoyed $2 showers $5.00 pump outs and if you chose to stay $10 for dockage and for an additional $20 you could hook up to water and electric. We said our fairwells to skip and continued on. 
Now we'll rest up this evening as it's quite warmer and I can be less diligent w/ the heat. It's time to switch gears and shuffle everything about to get ready to become a sailboat again. 
I've gotta check all the lights and all the rigging and try to remember how it all goes together.
I am excited to get the mast up, but first a day or so prep in Waterford and a close eye on the weather. And it looks favorable the next couple days , forcast says sun and 60 degrees ,works for me.
So tonight I burned some burgers and dogs on the grill , ate too much , and am anticipating the sunrise.
Yeee-Ha can't wait to get down the way. 
One other issue is I need to find some hudson river and NYC Harbor charts as I returned the ones I had borrowed 4 years ago to The Gordon Family (check out their blog and book google Amicus Sailing,cool family) whom we met in the dismal swamp a few years back. They are from MN and coincidentely heading south again as we are . 
When We visited them in Baldwinsvile last week Mark (Gordon) asked if by chance I still had the charts and I said of course, and was able to return them to him for his own use again . 
But it left me w/out so I guess I'll have to find some more - anyone have some they want to part with?? I suspect they can't be too hard to find.
We'll be at the wall tommorrow in Waterford, I understand it's the last sunday for the farmers market, I hope to stock up on some produce as well as everything else before setting off south. 
Some have inquired as to out route. We hope to go into the chessey from the delaware 
( I dreaad the Delaware) and south through the estuary stopping along the way. Definately Annapolis ( probably anchor up spa creek) I'm in the market for a Mainsail that actually fits the mast and boom (as apposed to the thing I currently have) and of course I'll have to swing by sailrite for a dream walk through and make a small offering.
So , don't alert the harbormaster ! last time we were their the harbormaster was real nice and loaded us up with good intel on the dingy landings and a heads up about the showers and the honey boat (pumpout) it was welcomed info. 

Stay tuned , the fun and adventure hasn't even begun!!


----------



## Sal Paradise

I think maybe I caught a glimpse of you today as I drove up the Thruway at 80 mph about 9:30 am - might have been around near Canajoharie and fog was rising off the canal. I'm traveling to Toronto to visit family and going back tomorrow.


----------



## CalebD

Joe,
Progress.
You may be able to download the booklet charts for NY Harbor: BookletChart
I have printed these out before although they are useless once they get wet and the ink runs. They also don't print very well on 8-1/2" x 11" paper. 
Stay warm.


----------



## Stella's crew

xpda. com/nauticalcharts/ might help


----------



## Minnewaska

While I'm a believer in having printed charts aboard, a trip like this screams for electronic charts. Depending on what you are using to surf the web, there are many free or very low cost options.

I'm a big fan of Charts and Tides on the iPad/iPhone. $25 for the entire East Coast and you don't need a signal to use them. Tidal and current data as well. Even more useful would be the Active Captain database with all marina and anchorage data along with user reviews of each. Of course, you need the i-hardware for this one, but there are many options like it out there for all sorts of hardware.


----------



## joethecobbler

Score ! 

This morning after the initial downpour we made our way down the staircase of locks to Waterford,NY and are currently tied to the wall. 
Upon arrival we found that it was the last sunday of the farmers market and availed ourselves of some fresh veggies . Also, the waterford Police Dept. and Fire Dept was having a cookout w/ hotdogs,popcorn,ice cream,soda , pumpkin csrving ,a clown doing face painting and a hay ride (the crew went twice !).
Docking is free for 48 hours and electricity is available for $10 and showers for $5 , you get a key to the shoers and can use at your liesure.
A great place and real nice people. It seems everytime we pass through here they have a festival of some sort. The first time it was a steamboat festival, the second a tugboat roundup and toady he pumpkinfest. what luck.
Also I got to talk to a few of the other boaters docked and met a couple from canada on their way to Alaska via Bermuda-puerto rico-panama canal route. aboard there 40' catamaran. They have already circumnavigated 20 years ago when their children were young on a 30' steel sailboat. Now there on there own and enjoying themselves.They had passed up in Sylvan but didn't stop. 
While saying hello's I mentioned I was looking for a hudson river chart and they said they had an extra and gave it to me , What luck ! no I just need to find a NYC harbor chart and I'll be all set.
Wel the rain has stopped the sun is out (mostly) and it's time to take a bycycle ride to the autoparts store for some bulbs for the spreaders and steamer light.
Only 15 miles to castleton boat club to step the mast and we'll be good to go.

stay tuned it's gonna get interesting.


----------



## ebs001

Ahhh, Waterford NY, we have fond memories of there. We were there in September of 2003 for 8 days while we waited out Hurricaine Isabel. The wall was packed with some boats rafted to others. We made some friends who have remained good friends to this day. It was there that we really started to learn what the cruising life is all about - community.
Our friends stepped their mast at Castleton Boat yard and said they would never do it again. They didn't like being the afternoon's entertainment and the crane slip is open to the Hudson so everytime a baot goes by it's rock and roll time. I would recommend Riverview Marina in Catskill NY. It's a little more expensive but they do it for you and treat you very well.
If you cannot get paper charts for NY harbour go to active captain.com and use the interactive guide book.


----------



## Minnewaska

We used Hop-o-Nose marina to step the mast when we transmitted the canal.

https://activecaptain.com/quickLists/marina.php?name=Hop_O_Nose_Marina_Catskill_NY&i=515209152


----------



## joethecobbler

Rainy day, Rode he bike 2 mies to get bulbs for the spreadersan a steamer light, then to the supermarket and back. My body didn't like that so much, I feel ike I got beat up by an angry mob.
So, I'm resting and self medicating.
Good news is I went through al my charts and it seems I have everything I need in print as well as on CD, so I'm good.
Tommorrow if the weather is good it's off to Castleton to step the mast.
Another sailor just came down the champlain and is behind me on yhe wall who will also need to step his mast . Hesaig he might go to castleton as well.
A for paying someone to step it- not happening. I've done it myself alone several times, takes me maybe an hour if I'm moving slow, and I'm too ah... frugile to pay anyone anyhow and of course nobody else can do anything right .. and ... and... you get the idea.
Tommorrow tommorrow -


----------



## chef2sail

Joe ,

Good luck I am following you closely. When you GET AROUND NYC I will be able to give you some recommendations first hand of the Jersey Coast, the Delaware, and of course the Chessy where we keep our boat.

May get a chance to rondevous with you once you make it here.


Stay safe

Dave


----------



## chef2sail

If you get a chance call Bacons in Annapolis for the main you are looking for or give me the dimensions. I can look for you.

Dave


----------



## wingNwing

Joe - Bacon's phone # 410-263-4880

Unfortunately, Sailrite is no more; they closed their Annapolis store last summer and now they're mail only except Indiana headquarters.

The harbormaster's pumpout boat was severely damaged last week and isn't in service for the rest of the year, several marinas in Back Creek offer pumpout for $5 but you have to tie up to their docks. Not sure what's available in Spa Creek.

A bunch of resources for the ICW part of your trip, websites, apps, guidebooks etc: Life Afloat Archives: Sources of Information for the ICW Trip We did a presentation on this for SSCA last month, the links to SSECN, ActiveCaptain and Waterway guide might be useful for you (and they're free)

It's getting chilly here at nights! Fair winds to ya...


----------



## joethecobbler

Sorry to hear about Sailrite closing in Annapolis. The guy that managed it was a liveabord there (at least that's what he told me in 2007) .
The 16th (yesterday) , didn't go as previously intentioned as I awoke at 4am to the reallization that I had failed to complete a few items on my list that must be completed prior to stepping the mast. Namely, replacing my aged and yellowed anchor light and replacing the spreader boots. No sense in getting a new main if just to tear it up on the spreaders.
So, I got to familiarize myself w/ CDTA public transportation. Word to the wise, always stipulate whether you wish to purchase an all day or one way ticket when boarding. Or, you get to try a second time at full price (%@*)
Nothing I like better that paying twice!
On a good note I managed to get it all done and even treat myself to a new NYC Approach chart.

So, scene 2 take 2 , departure for Castleton today. Really , TODAY, I'm going, gotta get outta here, people are beginning to greet me by name in the morning!

Wish me luck


----------



## joethecobbler

We are a Sailboat again ! Yea ! 
What a wonderful feeling it is to have the mast vertical again as it should be , I feel like a proud Papa.
Took me a couple hours to get it stepped , I kept beginning to raise it and seeing things out of place or the shrouds in the wrong position or the forward stay "nuised" to the mast . But w/ a bit of patience it all got done. I even ran a bunch of extra haylards for multiple headsails and the spinnaker. Only thing I didn't do is put a flag pulley on the starboard spreader, oh well.
We're on a mooring ball on thr west side of the Hudson across the channel from the Castleton Boat club right now and it is Sweeeeet ! Calm and beautiful. I'm even getting wi-fi from the docks ! Not that it matters as I have a cell phone that I run Foxfi on to make it a hotspot . It's just cool. 
$50.00 to use the crane to step the mast and $5.00 for the Mooring ball and access to the club with all amenities,bar ,bathroom etc. I love this place, I told about 20 sailors I saw about it and I saw a few of them here today stepping there masts. Why would anybody PAY more? you still gotta un-secure it and move all your "stuff " around,
and I drop my full enclosure to make it easy. 
I wouldn't want to let anybody mess with all that And I doubt they would be as careful, probably just trample everything.
Also it gives me a chance to give it all one more look.
ok, tommorrows supposed to be another great day sunny and all . 
looking forward to it.


----------



## CalebD

Good luck getting your rig back up in the air. You'll need it for being able to shut off your engine now and then to catch some northerlies coming down the Hudson.

Enjoy the trip through the Hudson Highlands in a couple of days.


----------



## Minnewaska

As you travel down the Hudson, think about stopping in Cold Spring. I'm not sure about draft at the docks there. Years ago (pre 9/11), I know you used to be able to tie up at West Point. If you still can, its worth seeing. I have a feeling you can't now.

If any in your family are hikers, my favorite trail is about 2 miles outside of the village of Cold Spring. I lived nearby many years ago. It goes up the side of a ridge immediately next to the river and views of the Hudson River and surrounding Highlands are spectacular. Bring lunch and you'll find several places to stop along the way. It is a serious hike however.

Breakneck Ridge Loop | New York-New Jersey Trail Conference


----------



## RonRelyea

West Point is DEFINITELY off limits since 9/11 ....


----------



## miatapaul

Bear Mountain has a dock you can tie up to, it says no over night but last I heard they left you alone as long as you were quiet. The zoo might be OK for kids, not exciting but I think they charge a voluntary $.50. It has mostly animals from the region including some bears and a bald eagle. The Inn is nice to walk around in. Be on the lookout for Bald Eagles there are roosting ones on both sides of the river(Dennings point and Iona Island). I don't care how many times I see them, they still fill me with awe every time I see them.

Cold Spring is nice, and has recently reopened it's public dock I believe, but I am not sure what they let you do there. Mostly antiques and higher end restaurants. Beacon (my current town) is also very nice and they have anchoring just north of the mooring field by the train station. You would be able to use the Beacon Sloop Club dingy dock if it is still up(if not just pull it up to the launching ramp they are pretty casual. The Beacon Sloop Club is fun if they happen to be having a meeting, it was started by Pete Seager and they do pot lucks and sing along after the meeting. Just up from the train station is the Dia a very nice contemporary art center, worth the visit. If you want to provision I can pick up up there and take to any of the local stores. We have a Key Foods within walking distance. There are better grocery stores and even the evil Walmart/Home Depot/Lowes a short drive away. 

Across from Beacon is Newburgh, there are some nice, but expensive restaurants on the river and Washington's Revolutionary War Headquarters is just a few blocks away, but be careful of wandering too far as the neighborhood gets a bit rough. Though up Washington street their is a great Taco place that has great lengua (tongue) tacos. (1.25 each last time I was there) I dig me some good cheap grub! 

Cornwall Yacht Club is a nice protected marina, but does not have much to offer.

Chelsea Yacht Club is a nice facility, but not much there, and stay away from Chelsea Landing Marina, the guy is crazy that owns it. 

Good luck.


----------



## joethecobbler

Thanks for all the great anchoring and docking information, it will really come in handy as we make our way south this year.
Yesterday, as you may know, was a pretty wet and foggy day on the upper hudson, that weather system over chicago is a strange one, I think it's messing w/ the east coast.
We managed to escape Castleton on the hudson (the friendliest boat club on the Hudson) . "Skip" aboard S/V Mivita even managed to catch up w/ us and was stepping his mast as we departed.
It was a bit of a slog in the fog and rain, burning dinasaur bones for the day, getting us to Catskill. 
When our cabin girl "Marina" asked where we were headed for the evening and heard "Cats-kill" she wanted to know if they were going to try to kill our cat ! We assured her the cat was in no danger (from them,however, the cat dislikes me and if it gets sick on my bunk again . . well,patience and forgiveness).
So we motor into Catskill ,where we have been before , just inside the creek/river off the Hudson is a little Rest. that has a dock you can tie to for the night if you patronize the establishment, it's called "port of call" they got flooded out last year during the storms and have since demolished and rebuilt. New building,seawall,docks,even new parking lot. It's a nice friendly place w/ decent fare. 
Going completely contrary to my frugal nature, I treated the crew to dinner ashore, It was seafood buffet night(no regular menu,bummer) So everyone ate too much and we retired to the boat to recuperate from overindulgence and were all down for the count before 8:30 (hence the reason I'm now wide awake at 3am). 
As an aside, this year I vowed to the first mate to make a concerted effort to , when making landfall, try to look a bit less haggered (like a homeless person) so it was comb the mop,pants w/out tears and patches and my "cleanest dirty shirt" she was cautiously impressed.
On the way here the fog was so thick at times I could barey see the bow. At one point as we approached hook point , a 30-40' motor boat was barreling down on us from astern throwing a good 2-3' wake and I was afraid they would just blast right by like that.
So, as they approached I'm waving and gesturing for them to slow down and they did a bit. 
Then they almost ran aground in the fog, after which I hear a barge and tug hailing southbound traffic of the approach. I responded to the barge w/ my location and vessel description and just as quickly, it came into view.
At this point the motor boat apparently decided that I knew where I was going better thet he and fell in behind me for the next few miles until we cleared the fog, then blasted by, not to be seen again.
Of course as soon as we docked in Catskill, the rain stopped,the sun came out and it was a beautiful evening,go figure ! 

Keepin' ya' posted, thanks for listening.


----------



## Minnewaska

Kingston is probably another day's work from where you are. If you head up the Rondout creek, there are a bunch of water front shops and restaurants. Its been so long since I've been there, I have no recollection of depths. I do recall there being town docks, again a long time ago.

You may know this. The word Kill is Dutch for body of water. They settled that region. You'll find several of them along the route: Catskill, Fishkill, Spakenkill, Peekskill, Greatkills. PETA once petitioned to have the town of Fishkill's name changed to Fishsave, suggesting the name promoted cruelty to animals. True story. They were laughed out of town.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Kingston is a deep water. Tons of sailboats in and out all day , high tide or low. Good Anchorage to the south on the West Shore. Its 10' deep in there at low tide. 

Saugerties is good as well. 

I will be sailing our Little Catalina 22 out of Kingston Rondout the next couple days in between running family errands. Rondout has everything. There are a lot of transients stopping there. My Boat Yard ( Rondout Yacht Basin ) has laundry and bathrooms, showers, fuel, a small store. 
They are crazy busy hauling boats now. 


I repeat my offer for any help / free rides to the store anywhere between there and Bear mt Dock ( where I work) . Remember Mariners in Highland ( across from Poughkeepsie) has a dock to stay overnight if you eat there. They have no fuel but I could drive you up to get some. There is a West Marine Store not too far from the Bear Mt Dock if you need something from there.


----------



## miatapaul

Sal Paradise said:


> Kingston is a deep water. Tons of sailboats in and out all day , high tide or low. Good Anchorage to the south on the West Shore. Its 10' deep in there at low tide.
> 
> Saugerties is good as well.
> 
> I will be sailing our Little Catalina 22 out of Kingston Rondout the next couple days in between running family errands. Rondout has everything. There are a lot of transients stopping there. My Boat Yard ( Rondout Yacht Basin ) has laundry and bathrooms, showers, fuel, a small store.
> They are crazy busy hauling boats now.
> 
> I repeat my offer for any help / free rides to the store anywhere between there and Bear mt Dock ( where I work) . Remember Mariners in Highland ( across from Poughkeepsie) has a dock to stay overnight if you eat there. They have no fuel but I could drive you up to get some. There is a West Marine Store not too far from the Bear Mt Dock if you need something from there.


I used to work at Bear Mountain Inn back in 1991. Love that place.


----------



## jppp

Across from Haverstraw is Croton Yacht Club. They have a dock on the north side of the club house and have let overnighters stay. Met a nice gent on his way back to Toronto from The Bahamas there one morning. I also have an empty slip there. There is good anchorage on the north side of Croton Point Park. I'm 10 minutes from the club.


----------



## joethecobbler

We're in beacon now. gotta go dinners ready ! 
I'm exhausted, I'm setting the anchor watch alarm and hittin' the rack.
Tell ya' more tommorrow.
nite.


----------



## Minnewaska

Beacon? Who said to go to Beacon?


----------



## CalebD

Beacons beckon.


----------



## joethecobbler

Wow, What a day ,finally did some Sailing. And it felt great to heel and feel the wind pull on the rigging, awsome. Makes it all worth it.
We sailed all the way to the ol' gal w/ the torch - Lady liberty- and now we're anchored in one of my favorite jump off points for the jersey coast, in the little cut next to Liberty ,NJ. state park. Just west of the statue of liberty. It's totaly a protected anchorage good holding and ony about 10' deep. 
so in the morning you don't have a cartiac arrest raining the anchor ! We even grilled chicken on the back deck it is such a nice evening for October.
And to top it off, an aquaintence we met a while back is anchored here as well. Always nice to see a familiar face when out of the home port.
So , it's check the weather and make a jump. Right now it looks like a good window for the next couple days, but I'll reavaluate again in the Morning.
Oh, the Beacon anchorage north of the mooring field worked out like a charm . Easy in and out and it was calm all night as a bonus. Slept well, and needed it. 
Tonight is going to be another good restful night at anchor. You just can't beat being at anchor on a good night.
good night !


----------



## Minnewaska

Great progress, particularly for a daylight passage. What's your target arrival in Key West?

It reminds me of the challenge of a long passage, where you just don't get to stop to smell all the roses along the way. Makes me wish I had the time to get to out there and just hop along with no plan. Especially, since we'll be on the hard in two weeks.


----------



## joethecobbler

The plans seem to rarely pan out, so we quit making specefic plans and just say we have this many days and this much money. When we've used up half of the money or the time it's time to turn around !
Trying to time coastal hops to a schedule in the past has resulted in some unpleasant and scary runs. Particularly along the jersey coast and the Delaware bay. Each of those have ,in the past, spanked me pretty good and showed me who's running things.
Not to mention the crew gets angry on rough hops, and you don't want to upset the cook and cohort.
As for key West, well, they don't call it Christmas (wisteria) island for nothin'
I've been fascinated with the fabled live-aboard community their since I heard about it about 8-10 years ago and have known a few sailors that have spent a year or two.
I've wanted to go and see for myself if the stories are true or just stories.
wife says I'll hate it and be bored in a week.
One way to find out.
Today, after breakfast, maybe a little skip down the jersey coast.


----------



## Minnewaska

Good attitude on dealines!! So, how much time do you have?


----------



## Sal Paradise

Great sailing Joe! I knew that wind out of the West was going to help you. The weather is good for the next few days so make a run for it! I wish I was doing the same, I may have to sail an Amtrak that way.

Key West is always too much for my wife. Too busy too crowded too stressful. She likes Islamorada better. I remember the boats in Isamorada decorated with Christmas lights and we stood on the beach and drank fruity rum drinks and danced to the band and yelled - Happy New Year as the fiireworks went off..Myself - I think Key West is wonderful and charming and if it is too crowded around Christmas time well that just shows you its the best place to be. You probably already know its shallow there and other here know far more about it than me, I did rent a sailboat in the Keys and from what I could tell winter is the flat season with less wind but its still pretty good. Fishing is very good. For local flavor check out the Conchscooter blog. http://conchscooter.blogspot.com/


----------



## miatapaul

Wow that is some good progress! Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## CalebD

What a leg! Beacon to Lady Liberty!
You must have sailed right by us. We were out racing around 1pm just north of the Tappan Zee bridge. It was a pretty wicked W/NW wind yesterday with fluky gusts well into the 20's that convinced all of our beer can fleet to reef their main sails. 

If you get tired of the Key West circus you might try the more laid back Marathon.


----------



## joethecobbler

Caleb= I believe we did sail by. I stopped at Tarrytown Yacht club to purchase some diesel an top off the water. Ther were a couple dozen sailboats racing on the west side.

At tarrytown an old fellow was manning the fuel pumps and I greeted him w/ a smile and told him I'd like a few drops of diesel and a bit of water, there wasn't anyone else around for the pumps. I did mentioned that if any motor boats pulled up while I was filling I would help him land them and move to accomidate as I was not in a rush. 
He said fine and turned on the diesel pump and it started leaking all over the floating dock and the pump handle and hose.
He then picked it up by the hose and was trying to hand it to me on the boat.
I said "man I can't drag that over my boat and the other things on the deck all dripping with diesel."
Then he pcked up the water hose and rinsed the floating dock off into the water ! That kind of suprised me becsuse the fire rescue and the police were tied up a dock away! I then got some rags from below and wiped off the diesel from the pump and filled the boat tank being careful not to spil any in the water, I use a large funnel,
After which I topped off the water and suddenly he got ansy and said I had to hurry up as other people needed to get to the dock. Kinda wierd.

Anyway w're in Cape May,NJ now. Left NYC about 10am and got here about 7pm the next day. A long overnighter. I usually don't due overnighters as the girls don't like them and get all angry and freeked out. So, when I go overnight , it's like singlehanding and it takes a toll on me.This time Kim manned the helm till about 11pm I tried to nap, then I ran all night.
I sailed all day and night until about 7am when the wind went from east to south, then motored into 1-3' w/ 5-10 on the nose the last 60 miles from Atlantic city to cape may. 
Motoring sucks, especially into wind and waves-bash -bob -bash sucking diesel .
So, the crews all worn out and angry w/ me for not putting in behind sandy hook . But I passed the hook about 1pm ( Getting the usual 9-10am late start) The wind and forcast was with me and I wanted to get NJ over with.
In past years we stopped every night first night shark river,then Barnaget light, then Atantic city . Well that was fun the first couple times but I wasn't into it this time I just want to get to the Cesapeake and start doing my part to make crabs and oyster endangered species.
Also ,I didn't want to waste 2 hours a day of daylight getting in and out of NJ inlets.
I thought the overnight rocked ! It was awesome sailing at night,I hardly ever get to,and watching the sun come up while sailing down the coast and not stopping was great. Makes me wish I had a better performing set of sails and/or a better boat.
So here we are in Cape may litterally "up a creek" I found this spot a few years back so I wouldn't need to anchor in front of the Coasty station at the mouth of the inlet. Also there is a public ramp nearby to land a dingy. The thing with Cape may is , there's no place to get a loaf of bread and a gallon of milk within reasonable walking distance except a WaWA and they rob ya ! over $4 for a gallon of milk and I won't even talk about a loaf of bread, not even whole wheat ! just crapy white bread. 
I'm gonna do a mapquest search for a grocery store tommorrow. I gotta check the tides and weather for the run up the Delaware. I won't go if it has an "N"in it. And low tide isn't until 10am ! then 11am thursday ! So I may have to go half way up and hide in Cohansey creek then finish the next day. THe Deleware gets really steep and short.
Also, I think the chesapeake is where te vacation/relaxation factor kicks in. Lots of great lttle towns next to great places to anchor, and bluecrab.. Yum


----------



## Sal Paradise

Nice. Throw us a couple pics some time Joe.


----------



## CalebD

Joe,
Strange tales from Tarrytown Marina and leaky diesel fuel! I'm sure that some arm, leg or whatever appendage of the NYS DEP would be interested in your report. 

I helped out on a sailboat on the leg from Cape May to NYC this past June. That is one loooong haul. I could not sleep being on an unfamiliar boat and wanting to see it all. I was exhausted when I was dropped of at 23rd St. in Manhattan. The other 2 guys went up to Nyack (another 5 hour stretch) by boat. I felt like a traitor but I'd done the NYC to Nyack leg before and pretty as some of it is I would not have lasted, no how, no way. 
There really is nothing else like sailing at night on the ocean and watching the sun set and rise again. 
I wish you good luck for your passage up the Delaware after your crew rests up and regains their composure. 
It is still a looong way from the Chesapeake but there is a new tropical storm, soon to be hurricane Sandy heading north from Jamaica. Hopefully it won't affect the east coast much but I'd rather be in the Chessy then Delaware Bay when it got near.
You are just around the corner from crab and oyster country (really more crab than oyster these days) so keep on chugging if you have to.


----------



## misfits

joethecobbler said:


> The plans seem to rarely pan out, so we quit making specefic plans and just say we have this many days and this much money. When we've used up half of the money or the time it's time to turn around !


That is so cool. What a great way of looking at life aboard a cruising boat.

Continue the posts of your trip & keep an eye to the south. Sounds like it may get a little nasty out there.


----------



## joethecobbler

Left Cape May,NJ this morning on the rising tide , Actually before the rising tide as I needed time to get down the canal and into the bay. So at 10 am we split for CHesapeake City .
Chesapeake City is a nice little town with plenty of friendly people (at least the last 3 stops) . We got here in the dark about 1030pm and anchored in the man made anchorage basin. 
I finaly got the new BBB anchor chain wet and used the claw anchor and the simpson Lawrence Manual windlass a very nice gentleman gave me a couple years back. ( Thanks Hampton) It works like a dream ! now no cartio after breakfast every morning pulling up a 50lb claw and 100' of 5/16 chain ! whew ! won't miss that.
It was a long motor up the Delaware 11-12 hours . I tried every sail combo I had, even the Spinaker, but there just wasn't any wind. The good part was - nice flat ride.
3/4 of the way up a beautiful 45' 1989 Morgan passes me , And to my suprise starts hollerin' my name as the pass ! who is it but an old cruising aquaintence, what are the odds ?
Of course after seeing the morgan I'm even more bummed with my Buccaneer. With the tide pushing the bucc. and no wind to sail her she wallows all over the place and constantly tries to broach and learches to the side if you go forward, really making stearing a chore. Sails ok but doesn't like down wind, oh well.
With the potential storm approaching we'll probably make for cover soon.
In the mean time I got a few maintinence issues to do and of course the crew wants to check out the town and look in on a few local aquaintances they met in previous trips here.People here have always been so nice to ushere, they make us feel welcomed, we like that.


----------



## chef2sail

Joe,

Try and get into the mid Bay tomorrow, definately by Saturday and find a hurricane hole for a couple of days as the storm Sandy will be a doozy. Many are pulling their boats already.

Not sure how familiar you are with the Chessie so I will name a few places to go.

We are in Rock Creek on the Patapsco protected on 4 sides. I am at the Maryland Yacht Club Slip D-20

Rock Creek- Patapsco
Broad Creek- Magothy River
Severn River Creeks above Annapolis...Weems has free naval moorings, but they put their boats on them in storms
Aberdeen or Harness creek on the South River

Storm looks like at least 36 hours E to NE to N to W winds. Target area for eye right now from mouth of chessie to NYC. Storms is 400 iles wide at least and will hit with gale force winds. Astronomical high tides with full moon on Monday. Surge predicted at 6 ft but its a long way off to make an accurate prediction. This storm looks nasty.

Feel free to PM me for my cell phone/ If I can assist you in any way let me know. I amgoing to be at my boat from Friday at 3 through Tuesday it appears.

dave


----------



## miatapaul

Joe, be careful out there, Sandy sounds like a very unfriendly lady. They have now closed the Erie Canal, so you got through in time! Batten those hatches, put down all your anchors, and keep the girls safe!


----------



## joethecobbler

no problem, 45# claw, couple danforth's ,plenty of chain an rode, ample scope.
bring it, I ain't skeered. (ok,concerned maybe)
Just another day at the beach (hopefully not ON the beach,pretty rocky !)


----------



## joethecobbler

Well, it's 3am and I'm still waiting for the armagedin that the news channels and every landlubber I know has called or e-mailed me to worry about.
So far the highest winds reported from noaa at the airfield closest to Chesapeake city ,MD were only about 35-40. And the recent forcast predicts about 20-30 gusts at the most ! big deal.
I quit answering my phone and let it go to voice mail. I'm tired of explaining to everyone where I am and why they need to throw their TV's away and start doing more reading.
Now, don't get me wrong , maybe there are those in danger or are experiencing an actual storm threat.
But it hasn't happened here yet, and I doubt it's gonna.
My real concern is how I'm getting to the Dollar tree and Walmart in elkton in a couple days and hoping their not closed due to power outage. but if so , oh well, I'll manage.


----------



## chef2sail

Joe, 

I am on Rock Creek end of the Patapso at the Bay in a sheltered cove. We are on the west side of the Bay across from Rock Hall. It is blowing 30 steady and have seen gusts already to 45. This registered on my masthead wind istrument. Storm center is still 400 miles away.
Glad you are seeing less. You will on that side of the Bay till the wind shifts to NW. 
Not predicting Armegedon but we have a ways to go.

Elton probably won't have electricity for a few days if it is anything like Irene they were own there for 5 days in most areas.

Stay safe 

Dave


----------



## CalebD

Good to hear from you Joe.
Yes, the media is having a field day with this predicting a tidal surge of 8 - 11' on the LI Sound, NY Harbor, Hudson and whipping everyone to a near frenzy with talk of mandatory evacuations. As if we don't know how to evacuate in private by now! I suppose that I am near panic as I am still awake at nearly 4 AM, waiting for the bad weather to materialize that is in the forecast. 
The barometer is dropping steadily everywhere from Norfolk to Maine and this is not just a 'nothing' system passing through so do take care. I am betting though that NYC will still be here when you pass through on your way back north again.
Enjoy!


----------



## Minnewaska

Elkton, MD 5 day forecast

100% chance of wind >39mph
80% chance of wind >50mph
20% chance of wind >74 mph (hurricane)

Not fun, but the above is realistic anyway. I'm sure you'll do fine.

I think the aggravation of this storm is not going to be its maximum sustained winds, but how long one has to deal with heavy winds. It looks like it will stall after it makes landfall and push 40+ knot winds around for a couple of days. That gets very very tiresome and slows down the recovery effort for power outages and road closures.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sal Paradise

The boat is aerodynamic and shouldn't see much actual force as it turns its bow into the wind. Surge is just a really high tide. Chesepeak City is so sheltered it's practically inland. Do everyone a favor and check in when you can.


----------



## joethecobbler

Ok, so this morning I'm up early cause' I slept half the day yesterday -bored. 
There was maybe 20 out of the N-NE no problem , got 2 anchors out and plenty of rhode and chain,good to go.
Aound 9am it starts to pick up a bit, still no problem plenty of swing room and room to my lee. 
Then, it shifts more northernly and starts veering from a more NW direction. Well now Im in 2-3 boat lengths of a rocky lee shore and in front of the little creek bridge that flows into the anchorage. I start getting a little concerned and bail the dinghy as I stand on the swim platform the shore is uncomfortably close and a lee shore (got a problem w/ that) So, inside I go and our cabin girl "Marina" (8 years old) starts looking at me asking if everything is OK. I say sure honey, no problem. Mom's starting breakfast , wood stove's cranking heat. Generators running, charging,making ice for the cooler.She asks me again if everything is OK. I reasure her it is (as I nervously peer out the hatches and we swing and I feel the chain tighten and jerk) So , I decide to check the anchors. Up on deck for a cool morning shower. The all chain is taught, with the 45# Claw, the other rope rhode is loose (smaller Danforth type) , I start pulling to check the set. It's free, broke out (blood pressure spike). I haul in over 150' of rhode and chain (blood pressure maxin',heart rate at training level) I come back into the salon and make a command decision. "get on the Helm now (to the first (best) mate). We're moving, hauling anchor" 
So, w/ first mate at the helm and specific instructions as to running course speed and reviewing hand signals we haul anchor and power to the free facedock , thankful there was space for us. 
Now after de-fib, and a good breakfast we're tied along side w/ every cleat available.
Gotta wipe the crow off my face and I'm good. Comfort factor increased. now to pull the cockpit cushion out of my A. . . . 
Might even sleep tonight. 
After docking the fellow anchored next to me calls and asks how much room is there for his 45' morgan, as the forecast isn't looking any better and the wind is doing it's best to howl. I say bring it on in and I'll be there to catch a line or whatever you need. 
Family safe=check. boat at dock=check, bar of soap to wash off egg=double check.
Does my Daughter know me or what, just can't fool that kid.
Thanks for your concern, now I'm a little more at ease.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Jeezuzsss!! No, there aint no egg on your face - this **** is serious. So glad you had a plan B, or maybe that is plan C.


----------



## Minnewaska

Way to go, skipper. I would say that was good command decisioning. Glad you and the family are safe. Monitoring sea levels, dock lines and fenders for the next couple days, is probably going to be exhausting. Be well.


----------



## joethecobbler

the winds are calming , thankfully. I hope the worst is behind us. We weathered well and now it's time to do a bit of provisioning ,planning a few repairs and make our way south in the next couple days.


----------



## Minnewaska

Glad you're making out okay. Unfortunately, forecasts suggest the winds will remain in this zone through tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sal Paradise

You might be really close to the storm center now Joe. In the Hudson Valley we are getting slammed with wind.


----------



## chef2sail

Only halfway through Joe. Wait till you see the aches die after the open the Conowingo Dam on the Susquehanna. You will need a lookout on the NW for days.

BTW Chesapeake City not an ideal anchorage as you found. Holding is muck. Little bridge you anchored in front of has a 3 knot tidal current. The Sassarass is our choice when coming from Cape May and Reedy Island on the Delaware on our way to Cape May.
Stay safe
Dave


----------



## joethecobbler

Blowin' like stink again , From the east right now . got me pinned to the floating dock pretty good. The tide is Way high if it gets 2' more there's gonna' be an issue as it's almost as high as the roadway next to it. I checked the tide table and it says we should be going the other way soon (down) . I hope it does . there are 2 other sailboats and a trawler tied to the floating dock as well.just checked outside still up, not good


----------



## bigdogandy

You doing OK. Joe? Starting to worry since you haven't posted since last night.......


----------



## joethecobbler

Finally, it's past as most unpleasant things do. We had the good fortune to use a car w/ another couple in the anchorage to get to Wally world for groceries, all stocked up for a while. This morning washed al the leaves of the boat while I topped off the Water tanks.
Now we await the Holloween parade at 1m today in Chesapeake City. After which I think I'll go into the woods and cut some wood for the wood stove. 
Tommorrow I hope to depart. The question is how far I'll get , If I wait for high tide (1pm) the it will be a short day . If I go earlier I may have to battle the current and end up the same place a the end of the day ,just burning more fuel w/ no gain. Decisions decisions.
Along those lines , Whorton creek looks favorable for an evening's anchoring, although Sassafras is a bit closer and we've been there before. Then onward.
Suggestions ? Anyone ?


----------



## chef2sail

*Sassafras and beyond*

Joe, ,

Worton Creek is on of our favorites. About 20 miles from Chesapeake City Go inside of the wind is SW or W as it will be bumpyy otherwise. Inside very protected with bald eagles and a great marina. Next stp south is Rock Hall 18 miles. Lots of marinas. Anchorage in Swan Creek depths no more than 7 ft.

On the west side is Bpdkin Creek and Rock Creek, both on the Patapsco . I am in Rock Creek

Next is on the west side of the Bay is the Magothy
Eagles cove is beautiful with horse farm, Broad Creek very protected with glass house at entrance, and other nice creeks further up

Next would be WhitehallBay with 3 nice creeks
Then the Severn with Annapolis and many nice creeks like Weems above it.

Next is South River around Thomas point with Harness Creek and Aberdeen Creek

Lastly is West/Rhode Rivers split but use same entrance. High bar on Rhodes nice, off of Hartage or Pirates nice on the West

Dave


----------



## misfits

Gald to hear you & Chef2 have come thru this unscathed.

From the pictures I've seen of stuff not to far north of you guys, they got boats stacked up like cordwood.


----------



## chef2sail

Yeah we lucked out here. East of us ( actually Cape May is due east of us) and north up the Jersey coast it looks like armagedon. Boats like in the magazoines stacked in the corner of basins. We lucked out here big time as there was little surge. W got virtually the same wind they did, more rain but no surge

Dave


----------



## joethecobbler

Anchored in Sassafras River

Chesapeake City,MD. turned out to be a good place to hole-up for the Sandy event. And the people there could not be nicer and more accomidating. Offering rides to local stores,use of vehicles, even free dockage from the town ! 
The electric and/or water is available for a small fee, $15 for Elec. and $10 for water, A deal considering the dockage is free. And considering the time of year and the impending weather , it was a welcomed spot.
However after 5 days waiting at anchor and the dock in the cool weather it was way past time to move on in my opinion.
So , on the high tide we set out south with a forcast West wind of 10-15. Entering the C&D with the current against the west wind resulted in the usual 1'-2' chop and confused sea in the canal and it worsended to 1-3' with breaking waves , so after 5 hours of motoring into the wind (which I deplore) we turned east , hoisted the sails, turned off the diesel and sailed up the Sassafras to a very protected spot I have used in the past.
It's on the north side of the river back up in a shallow area 4-6' there is a campground near and alledgedly an historic plantation. Though I've never been able to pinpoint exactly where that is even looking on mapquest , there are no signs on the water.
So , up early , start a fire in the wood stove to take off the chill and consider what to do today as the forcast is 10-20 w/ 30 gusts from the west for the day. 
I prefer to sail not motor so I may wait until tommorrow for the NE winds before continuing south 
we'll see how it looks.


----------



## chef2sail

We like Turner Creek on he Sasafrass. Winds not forecast to be NE. Forecast is W then turning NW for Sat and Sunday. Forecast 10-20 with gusts to 25. Good for a reefed beam reach down the Bay. North winds appearing Monday . We maybe out tomorrow.

Naval Academy, MD Marine Weather and Tide Forecast


----------



## joethecobbler

long day, Sassafras to Annapolis All under sail lft 10am arrived 7pm. 
What a day, Never sailed intentionaly like that before in this boat. 
It was blowing pretty good.Good enough to keep us heeled all day.
Had the rail in the water a coule times, and I'e got 5' of freebord !


----------



## wingNwing

Hey Joe, you're in Annapolis now? Check out the tug of war today (Sat) at noon across Spa Creek!


----------



## joethecobbler

Hi, Yes anchored in spa creek (utoh- just outed myself) I just flaged down the Harbor master and got the skinny on showers/laundry/anchoring. He was very helpful, nice fella.
We're gonna move a little closer to the "action" to minimive the dinghy rowing (cartio) so that we can get all cleaned up (dirty sailors) and put on a better apearance before getting out among the masses (the first mate insists) . So, I guess it's time to re-anchor and bail the dinghy , better stretch and psych up for the rowing workout ! 
Maybe we'll see you at the tug of war, are you competeing ?


----------



## joethecobbler

Incidently, the sail down from Sassafras yesterday was wild, I've never intentionally sailed this boat that hard before, we were screaming 7-7.5mph and healing over getting the raill wet and running in the trough a while getting waves over the fordeck, even w/ 5'+ freeboard. It was a new one for us ! Very exciting. Even w/ my mproperly fitted tattered old sails. I wonder ow much difference a decent set would make on the handling and performance. Or if it wouldn't be noticable.
Anyway , here we are !


----------



## wingNwing

Joe, not competing, but we'll be the ones dressed like pirates.


----------



## miatapaul

wingNwing said:


> Joe, not competing, but we'll be the ones dressed like pirates.


Well do you dress any other way? :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## joethecobbler

Monday, Monday. 
Here we sit, 6:45am at anchor trying to decide wether to head out of the anchorage or end up hanging around until possibly next week with the bad weather expected to start tues. night or wens.
From what I can determine there are forcast north winds 10-15 and there is a small craft advisory in effect in the area we want to travel (naturaly) .
So, I could stay around do some sail repair, patch the leakx\s in the dinghy , go to the house of concern and get a coat (didn't bring one for me,Duh.) and probably a host of other maint. things.
Or, head out and get further south and hope it's not crappy. Of course it seems like a long stretch from Annapolis to Solomons and I don't see alot of bail out opportunities I'm familiar with along the way. So it's go or no go ??
Anyone care to chime in ?


----------



## wingNwing

Joe, you're right about the long stretch from Annapolis to Solomons. There are a few places to bail about 2-3 hours into the trip (Rhode River; Herring Bay) but then there's that long smooth stretch of coastline. My normal advice to anyone who's still here this late in the season is to GO every day you possibly can, because Old Man Winter is right behind you and its only going to get colder. 

I'm reluctant to advise otherwise, But without a coat? Can we split the difference? You attend to that first thing this morning, then head out at least that first 2 hours, then finish to Solomons next day? Getting that head start on it would make it easier to beat the weather.


----------



## wingNwing

miatapaul said:


> Well do you dress any other way? :laugher:laugher:laugher


LOL! It was COLD in that garb yesterday, even with fleece longies underneath. I think we're packing it away for the season. "Aaargh" you again in the spring.


----------



## joethecobbler

Well, thanks for the advice on herring bay and the river. I'll research that. 
Today , I think we're gonna plan on staying put. I don't like the small craft adv. and the outlook seems like a little more than our comfort factor. 
Other than our desire to get to warmer weather we aren't on any schedule or deadline and really no place we need to be.
Other than the cold issue, this is as good a place to be as any, I guess.
The other factors are;
1. I need to look at another mainsail, the one I have is from a hunter 27 and is old ripped rotten ,blown out of shape and the wrong size for this boat. 
2. The dinghy leaks so fast that you have to bail as fast as you row and we're tired of our feet being wet and cold. I can fix the leaks , just takes a little time.
3. I didn't bring much (any) cold weather gear , figurin' we'd be going south and be warm ! well , so much for that. I need to go to a good will and find a cheap coat and maybe some other clothes. Fortunately the rest of the crew is better prepared. I've just been trying to "tuff it out" but it's wearing on me.
4. I gotta get things straightened out on deck better, way outta control and needs to be addressed. Looks like hell and is just wrong. 
So, I guess we'll be learning the bus system and walking a bit today. I believe the house of concern is supposed to be near Bacon's so I can kill two birds w/ one stone going ashore. then this afternoon or tommorrow address the dinghy and deck issues.
Always feel less stressed after I formulate a plan.
I have to agree ol' winter is knocking at the door, but I think it would be foolish to head out w/ the issues that need addressing.
On a good note the couple anchored near us have been here a while also heat w/ wood and are staying around for a while finishing their issues aboard. Chatted w/ them yesterday while we dinghy/bailed by and they seemed friendly, always encouraging when we're not the only ones.


----------



## misfits

Tolerance to cold is directly related to where you live.
It seems folks south of the mason dixon line do not tolerate the cold very well.

Up in NH we don't roll up the car windows until it's at least 20, then we only roll em half way up.


----------



## joethecobbler

Well , I was born and spent the first thirty years in the fingerlakes region of NY and used to to winter camping. then I spent 15 years in florida and liked not freezing, So I understand .
The first mate ,however has alot of that thin southern blood from 30 years of daytona life and she doesn't like being cold,at all. When she is it becomes uncomfortable for us both,if ya' know what I mean.
My daughter (8) would run barefoot in the snow if we let her.


----------



## misfits

joethecobbler said:


> The first mate ,however has alot of that thin southern blood from 30 years of daytona life and she doesn't like being cold,at all. When she is it becomes uncomfortable for us both,if ya' know what I mean.


I get it. Like the saying goes, "happy wife, happy life"


----------



## joethecobbler

Alright then , I guess I'll measure the leading edge of the mainsail track again and the boom length and make my way to bacon's and the salvation army. wisk me luck.
I can already feel the cash being sucked out of my wallet. 
I hate parting w/ my money, really I do. we have such little time together it seems.


----------



## Minnewaska

I always thought small craft advisories were announcements that there would be no stinkpotters in the way. Gale advisories get my attention.

Although, good idea to be sure you are properly fitted out for the trip.

Since you are trying to get south for the weather, it can stay cold this time of year until you get to Georgia. 

When will you need to head north again, or I should say, when do you need to be home?


----------



## joethecobbler

> I always thought small craft advisories were announcements that there would be no stinkpotters in the way. Gale advisories get my attention.
> 
> Although, good idea to be sure you are properly fitted out for the trip.
> 
> Since you are trying to get south for the weather, it can stay cold this time of year until you get to Georgia.
> 
> When will you need to head north again, or I should say, when do you need to be home?


 I guess I over-react to the weather thing some times. Probably could have gone no problem. 
The real stress I guess is/was the leaky dingy,the cold,and the crappy main sail.
I checked out Bacon and a couple other options and even cruised craigslist a little. 
The sun came out, I had a little something to eat , and now the feeling of panic and urgency has past ! I got to thinkin' "hey, I'm fine, calm down" wife says it's a blood sugar thing. could be.
As for being back "home" I guess spring time april-may would work. Again , I gotta remember this is a vacation/adventure/journey not a death march and it really doesn't matter where we go or don't go we're just floatin' around. I'd like to get to the Keys but if it doesn't happen- Meh I'll store the boat or sell it and try again next year. 
But so far we're on track, we've got time and haven't run out of money . So I guess we're good.
Now to decide about the mainsail. Looked at a few ranging from $200-$1000 decisions decisions. Guess I'll work at a few other issues and procrastinate a bit longer.
repair dinghy leak,get a coat, maybe some rubber boots,gloves, you know-stuff I already have but didn't bring along ! gotta work on that packing list.
So, we'll chill at anchor and work through it.


----------



## Minnewaska

If your current sail is blown, you're best with a replacement. But, if it just doesn't fit well, it may be less expensive to have it cut. A few hundred dollars would buy a lot of surgery to a sail.

Good to have some warm clothing for the return trip too. Mid-Atlantic in April can be just as dicey. Buy some plastic space bags. When you get south and don't need them, borrow a shop vac and shrink it all for storage.


----------



## joethecobbler

Another hat trick-

Yesterday looked a little grim at theonset, then I took the bull by the horns. 
Went ashore walked to bacon sails and WOW what a place spent the whole afternoon there looking at everything. At the end of the day I got everything I needed and didn't spend over $165.00 for all of it ! 
Another mainsail- 7.5 oz great shape, good fit leach line,bolt rope,cunningham cable All I needed to add was 17 cringles for the slides, did that this morning.
Also found a great chart magnifying glassw/ a light. A good pair of rubber boots, an extra air pumb for the deflatable dinghy, An last but not least a COAT yes and a fowl weather coat at that ! $25 had a bad zipper which I'll replace today when I get out the sewing machine. 
This morning I hauled the hard dinghy and repaired the leaks , now waiting for the 3m to set up and we're back in buss.
The people at Bacon are great, even gave us a ride back to the dinghy dock after closing so we didn't have to walk, nice people and they love working there.
Beautiful day today ,sunny a bit cool.
Gonna check the forcast and take one more dinghy ride for some mik ,bread,eggs and then onward we weather permitting.


----------



## miatapaul

joethecobbler said:


> Another hat trick-
> 
> Also found a great chart magnifying glassw/ a light. A good pair of rubber boots, an extra air pumb for the deflatable dinghy, An last but not least a COAT yes and a fowl weather coat at that ! $25 had a bad zipper which I'll replace today when I get out the sewing machine.


assuming it was intentional, but a dingy that is constantly leaking, and you call it a deflatable, made me spill my coffee. :laugher:laugher:laugher



joethecobbler said:


> The people at Bacon are great, even gave us a ride back to the dinghy dock after closing so we didn't have to walk, nice people and they love working there.
> Beautiful day today ,sunny a bit cool.


Well of course they love working there, they get to play with boat parts everyday in the words of the immortal Dire Straights...



> That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
> Money for nothin' and chicks for free
> Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
> Lemme tell ya them guys ain't dumb


----------



## CalebD

Your report about Bacon's in Annapolis fits nicely with what many others have told me about that place. I'm going to have to find some time to stop in there the next time I'm in the area. Sounds like a skin flints paradise. 

I can't believe that you got a mainsail for that cheap! I hope it has a reef point or two?


----------



## Sal Paradise

Joe,

sunshine is a tonic, it raised your spirits. You must be going the right way. Nice score on the sail and gear. 

Sal


----------



## joethecobbler

up late- or realy early, depends how you look at it.
Fell asleep listening to the election on the radio. 
woke up and the fire in the wood stove was down to embers. Stoked it up good, gotta' keep my peep's warm and healthy.
The dinghy repair worked like a charm,good ol' 3m 5200 luv that stuff. Oh, and to be clear I have 2 dinghies one is a hard dinghy 8' (the former lleaker) and the other is the Deflatable, it's like new (or was when I packed it b-4 we left NY) I haven't even inflated the Deflatable yet, been using the leaker. I'm planning on registering the Deflatable in Fl. so I can legaly run the 3.5 johnson on it when in the warm water. that's why I'm using the oars for now. Don't want to make any donations to the justice system along the way, so I row for now and leave the motor on the rail.
The -new to me- mainsail hoisted great after I installed 15-20 cringles and the sliders. Unfortunately it has no reef points,yet.
If I get back to Bacon's in the next day or so, I'll get what I need to add one or two reef points. I need a couple battens as well.
My Coat fits great and will keep me warm and dry, adding to the comfort level muchly,and reducing fatigue and stress, making it alll good.
Today the first best mate baked chocolate cookies w/ assistence from our cabin girl "Marina" and I busied myself doing maint/cleanup on deck. 
Then, I couldn't help but take the now non-leaking dinghy for a run. What a joy it is to row and not have to bail between strokes w/ wet cold feet.The crew is very pleased w/ the possibilities.
On my dinghy joyride I visited/pestered the neighbors on their cool panda 40 near me , they are getting ready to split fri as well (after the storm passes) they said they have a car and asked if I needed to go to the grocery.
Of course I'm always up for a grocery run, as it is one of the few times I'm almost not sad about opening the vault.
I really dig food, itls so comforting. 
So, we'll all be shopping a bit later.
Also, while on my row I went ashore to stretch my legs and found a place that sells firewood. I think I startled the lady in the house when I knocked as it was dusk,and folks here in Annapolis seem a bit leary of me when I don't have the crew w/me to "soften the appearance" as #1 put's it. 
After I assured the lady I was only there to inquire about the firewood for sale, she gave me the phone number to call in the morning to set up a firewood pick-up (guess I shoulda' combed my hair/beard b-4 knockin'). Nothing like good aged dried split hardwood to burn.beats the driftwood/fallen stuff. 
So, If I don't have to get a snow shovel to clear the deck we should be off on our way again friday.

Stay warm- thanks for listenin'


----------



## Minnewaska

I've never heard of a State where a transient couldn't use the motor of their dinghy. While they're all different, all that I know require you to be there for several weeks up to months before you register. Even then, if you move among the state, I've never heard of anyone being caught. What the difference between your dinghy/motor and the sailboat/motor?


----------



## joethecobbler

the dinghy isn't registered, so I don't think I can legaly use a motor on an unregistered vessel. The sailboat (the main craft) Is registered , and therefore is not an issue. I'm not sure but my understanding is you are required to have any vessel w/ an engine/motor registered . you cannot simply throw a motor on anything because it's your dinghy.
If I'm wrong then I'm rowing for nothing. If I'm correct I'm avoiding a ticket/fine.
In the last 3-4 days we've been here in Annapolis I/we have been approached 2-3 times already by various law nforcement inquiring as to our "plans" and asking for our boat name,cell phone # and being "advised" of the 75' stand-off law when anchoring. (already knew about it, thanks to sailnetters)
So, when in doubt of local laws I prefer to tread on the safe side. I don't like making donations of hard currency to local enforcement agencies.
maybe I'm just overly causious/paranoid.


----------



## bigdogandy

misfits said:


> Tolerance to cold is directly related to where you live.
> It seems folks south of the mason dixon line do not tolerate the cold very well.
> 
> Up in NH we don't roll up the car windows until it's at least 20, then we only roll em half way up.


I close the door to the freezer whenever I see 20 degrees.......


----------



## joethecobbler

This town ,Annapolis , is a pretty "haughty" high brow place. And we are obviously not.
As such I make an extra effort , when transitting such areas, to be extra careful to abide by all local customs and laws, to always remember to wear a smile when interfacing w/ authorities and be extra courtious when in public, to avoid unpleasant attention I seem to attract from those entrusted w/ serving and protecting us. 
I would actually prefer to completely avoid locations like this (annapolis) as I find them expensive and restrictive. 
On the same hand , it is a beautiful place w/ very historic charm and the few working people I have come into contact w/ in the city marina fuel dock, Bacon's, and the CVS have been quite nice after the initial verneer is scraped away and they relax a little.
but I get a feeling they are all scared for there little jobs and quick to judge by appearance. 
Also, If I was traveling w/out my wife and child I'm certain I would get a much closer inspection from the local authorities than I've already experienced.
twice, since we've been here we have been approached and asked if we were homeless and yesterday while walking we stopped to ask directions, we were directed to a salvation army shelter ! we were asking were goodwill was, because it was near Bacon's
It was kinda funny,though.


----------



## Minnewaska

You are probably right that the tender should be registered somewhere to be legal. I'm not totally certain of it though. I wonder if there are states where there is no registration for the tender. 

I've heard many proclaim that putting T/T followed by your boat name on the tender (meaning tender to .........) will skirt the registration problem, assuming your boat is registered. I've never read where that is officially correct, however, I have seen it many many times.

You're probably better safe than sorry, although, that cardiac event you refer to doesn't sound too safe either ! As you proclaim that you draw attention to yourself, you might consider adjusting that as a safety measure against getting fines you are unaware of. In today's society, when traveling from state to state, it is entirely impossible to be aware of all the rules and regulations. Just like world cruisers, who have to deal with that many times over, the trick is always to avoid attracting attention.

Ironically, I'm not convinced that rowing your tender changes the registration requirement in some states. 

All the best on your journey, I enjoy reading it while stuck on the hard these days.


----------



## chef2sail

I often have my wife just drop me off at Bacons when we are in the Annapolis area. I have gotten so much good stuff there and the room in back....like a flea market for sailing stuff

Sorry you are being hassled by the authorities. They have nothing to do now that most of the boaters have packed it in.

Solomons is a really nice place to visit. It will be a long day from Annapolis. As stated after Herrington Bay...no where to pull off.

Winds After the storm should favor you for 3 days. Slight warm up through Sunday with cold nights. You should be able to make it past the Potomac by then. Crossing the Potomac is long...really long...hours....conditions there can get really rough asometimes when wind opposes tide. You get short chop...square waves that will kill your boat speed,

OK off to work. I work in the US Capitol Building so today is usually interesting after an election.
When I left work Friday all the HOouse of Representatives memebrs and their staffs had moved all their office furniture into the hallways of the three office buildings./

Stay safe and warm ( glad you got a coat)

Dave


----------



## joethecobbler

Not being "hassled" just observed , I guess.
And I can't really say I don't understand why. Considering the issues that surround cruising and the real or percieved problems with derelict vessels, Squaters" Waste discharge etc. I can appreciate the added enforcement. 
If my hometown was a famous sailing destiny I would want to assure that it didn't get trashed and abused as well ! 
I just want to hang a sign on the side of the boat sometimes that says something like
- AHOY, to all concerned, although my boat may not be completely bristol in appearance and there may be a slight accumulation on deck and one or more of the occupants may appear a bit disheveled, rest assured we are only passing through your home, temporarily seeking a safe anchorage then moving along. While we are here we will be happy to comply w/ your laws and customs. we wish only to visit,take a few pictures, spend a few dollars for provisions or to enjoy a local interest and then depart in good grace. we will not dump our waste or trash in an unacceptable or illegal manner nor will we tresspass or become an issue or eyesore. -
Of course I probably would need a bigger boat to get all that on it !
Any , it's all good. we're good .be good gotta stoke the woodstoveand make some tea.
hey maybe I could have cards made up and then just hand them to the officers when the approach, eliminating alot of discussion. course' then we'd never get to actualy talk to any of them.


----------



## wingNwing

Probably legal, but safer the way Joe's doing it: Maryland Department of Natural Resources - Boating

How do I know if my vessel must be registered in Maryland?

Your vessel, whether commercial or recreational, must be registered in Maryland if it is: 
Equipped with any kind of primary or auxiliary mechanical propulsion; and
Used in Maryland most in a calendar year.
Note: US Coast Guard documented vessels using Maryland waters are NOT exempt from the vessel excise tax. When used principally in Maryland, documented vessels must display a documented use decal.

If your vessel was purchased in Maryland and will use Maryland waters a majority of the calendar year, you are liable for vessel excise tax and must register the vessel within 30 days of purchase to avoid assessment of penalty and interest.

If your vessel was purchased elsewhere or previously registered in another jurisdiction, is now in Maryland waters, and will use Maryland waters more than any other single jurisdiction during the calendar year, you are liable for vessel excise tax and must register the vessel within 30 days of entering Maryland waters.

If your vessel is duly registered in another jurisdiction but remains in Maryland waters more than 90 days in a calendar year, you may be liable for vessel excise tax unless you can prove principal use in another jurisdiction.

The harbormaster does check all the anchored boats, as I understand part of a homeland security requirement (proximity to the Naval Academy???? I never said it made sense). As for them requesting your cellphone, the good news is that if you're dragging, or someone's dragging into you, it makes it easy for harbormaster to contact you, we've had to have him do this for a boat dragging here in Back Creek during a storm.

It would be funny if you could post that sign, Joe. Sometimes we love this place, sometimes - especially around the Annapolis Yacht Club and a certain other marina that caters to very large vessels - we're repulsed by the snootiness.


----------



## joethecobbler

WngNwing- yea I figured it was pretty good Idea to give the cell# to the harbormaster for that very reason. And even jokingly commented that I appreciated him keeping an eye on it for me and felt more comfortable knowing that at least when ashore if the phone din't ring I could get some level of comfort thinking it was still near where I left it at anchor. 
The last fella' that stopped seemed a bit preoccupied, maybe he had other duties to attend to. Or maybe he got the "word" that the homeless looking dude on the Fla. registered boat would talk your ear off to no end ! hard to say. either way it works for me.
I think it's actually quite cool that they are here , I just wish the pump-out boat was working. We've already had to pull up anchor once to go to the city marina just past the Spa creek draw bridge to get pumped, while there I bought a can of diesel and took on water as well . Kind of feel bad for the bridge guy going back and forth, he probably thinks were goofy ! 
One thing this topic brings to mind is, I don't see alot of other vessels lining up to get pumped out that obviously have folks aboard, they must have stronger constitutions than this crew or perhaps composting heads ? Yea, that's probably it. 
Anyhow , off to buy some firewood and grocery shop.


----------



## wingNwing

Joe, we've had a crazy-busy week but I'd hate it if you spent all this time in our city and we never even met for a beer or a cup of coffee. Weather tonight looks awful but how are you set for tomorrow afternoon or evening?


----------



## Cbarg

Joe, we've been following your thread since you left N.Y. and really enjoy it. We met you 3 or 4 years ago when we anchored near the seabreeze bridge and you rowed out with your daughter to say hi. We have a 41' morgan oi and are currently on the hard in N.C. and plan on launching the week after turkey day to head south. We would enjoy meeting up with you this winter to swap stories, if the opportunity arises. Fair winds and stay warm, chris and dave


----------



## joethecobbler

WingNwing- The crew says that they would like to meet up for a cup of coffee tommorrow afternoon , weather permitting of course. So if you would PM me a phone # I'll call you back and we'll get together.

Cbarg- I'm glad your enjoying reading of our trip and adventures ashore. Did you have the 41 morgan when we met in Daytona? if so I think I remember that vessel Although honestly I spent alot of time in the Daytona area and always liked to pester the passing boaters. 
I was considering printing up a local information guide for passing sailors who may not be familiar w/ the area with a map of things sailors look for when in a new place, I know I would appreciate such a thing when we stop somewhere. 
Daytona actually has quite a bit to offer the passing sailor. Inexpensive decent public transportation, easy water access, launches right downtown,beachside entertainment,restaurants on beach street,a nice municipal Marina as well as a couple others, a west marine right on the water. And my favorite- decent anchorages that are well protected right on the Halifax river. For the life of me I don't understand why the city doesn't promote those attributes more ?
Anyhow today was a good day,got a couple bags of hardwood for the woodstove, went to the giant grocery w/ Our anchorage neighbors and dinghied about in our now non-leaking dinghy (the crew liked that) grilled burgers and chicken when we got back to the boat, even got to wear my fancy new coat ! We were impressed when it got dark and found out the "hood" on the coat glows in the dark ! pretty neat. 
I feel like the gorton fisherman!


----------



## wingNwing

Joe, PM sent. Looking forward to it. Mid-afternoon, maybe? Or late afternoon? Either works for us.


----------



## joethecobbler

Welcome to Solomon's Island-
But first , What a great thing to get together w/ another Sailnetter ! We had the pleasure of a cup o java with WingNwing and Mr. WingNwing in Annapolis, And I Have to say they are even nicer and more interesting in person than online ! Next time I'll try to breath between sentences, promise !
We Departed Annapolis At 8am and Sailed all the way to drum point without ever running the engine seeing speeds from 7.5 mph to as slow as 1.8mph it was absolutely beautiful.
I started w/ the new main and a jib ,then added a staysail . when the wind lightened about Cesapeake beach I swithed out to a Real light large Spinaker I traded for, a few years back, from a sailor who wanted a sun cover for a roller headsail, a good trade. And only about the second time I got to use it. It worked great and was fun to ghost along. the sea state was pretty flat. a Great ride.
Along the way I remembered that in my last trip to Bacon's I got overwhelmed and forgot to get batten's for the main. So when I hoisted it the trailing edge was all curled and had a resulting poor shape. 
Not to worry though , I had some Ceadar Strips onboard and when I raised the Spinaker it was calm and warm and sunny enough for me to go forward on the deck and set up a saw horse/bucket and get out the battery operated skill saw and tools to make 4 battens from ceadar. they work and look good and now the sail shape is as close to perfect as I could imagine. I'm realy stylin' !

At Solomons we anchored up the creek near the hotels,our usual spot. Now the watermen are heading out to work, and rockin' the boat. Soon the crew will awake and it'll be another great day, for sure.


----------



## joethecobbler

Oh, almost forgot to mention, After spending time ashore from about noon to about 7pm we returned to the boat anchored in Spa Creek to find it had drug at anchor about 50' down streem from where we had left it ! That was with a 45# claw on all chain and another 40# danforth on 40' of chain and additional rope . Fortunately no issues as I make it a point to leave ample distance from other vessls and shores. But none the less an unsettling occurance. 
We can only deduce that due to the constant anchoring in that area and the mudd mucky bottom condition the winds slowly dragged her down river during the time we were absent . As opposed to breaking adrift, which didn't happen. 
It;s odd and revaealing as we had been anchored there for a couple days and never moved. 
Just a wake up call from the anchor gods. Don't leave the boat unattended,ever. if your concerned about holding/dragging.


----------



## wingNwing

Yikes! Glad it all turned out okay. Indeed, we have heard from others and experienced ourselves, that the holding here is less than advertised. Like you, I attribute it to the fact that the bottom is so plowed up by frequent anchoring in the soft mud. 

LOVED meeting you guys. Sent you a PM.


----------



## joethecobbler

Almost nice enough today to make you want to stay in the Chesapeake for the winter !
But I'm sure it won't last.
After anchoring last nite near the Marine Museum in Solomons Is. I slept Better than I have in some time. 
Awaken by the weekend fishing boats leaving out to enjoy the wonderful weekend November weather. 
After a bit of prodding convinced "Marina the cabin girl" to release the apron strings of Mama to come ashore w/ dad to gather wood for the stove and a dinghy ride. And give Mom a bit of well deserved solitude.
We dnghied into the Museum Dock to find a sign reading "Museum Patrons only" This was a bit discerning as in the past I remembered no such signage.
But I wasn't discouraged, as there was an older gentleman and a young man on the docks working on one of the several wood boats docked there. 
So, we docked and approched them asking if we could possibly tie up for a while to gather wood for Our wood stove and pointed out our craft at anchor.
Well, not only were we welcome to dock, but they had an abundance of wood scraps just the right size for my little on board stove (the Mini Smith -named after my good friend Mr.Smith who helped construct it) 
So , it was easy wood gathering and we're burning exotic woods to boot!
Then we hoisted anchor to find a Fuel dock to pump out and replenish the water supply after which we went even further up back creek to anchor near the Holiday inn dinghy dock to get ashore for Alcohol for the stove and easier dinghy dockage. 
After re-setting the hook and having lunch ,while I make sure of a good set of the anchor, I dingied into Holiday inn to check out the situation.
There I met Tom the dockmaster who told me "don't worry about it" when I enquired about dingy dockage fees, and Another sailor named Dave who was a "seasoned" sailor living aboard a 22' tanzer, from first sighting I hit it off w/ Dave and we swapped sailor stories, he even has a cat aboard, as do we. 
After that, I was prepared to do the bus thing to get to Lowes for the Alcohol and wallked towards the main road to find a bus.
Not 100' down the drive I see a small group of people leaving the dock w/ "sneads ace Hardware" shirts on and jokingly asked if they worked there. to my suprise they all said "yes, we are the franchise owners !" what luck, I explained that I was on my way to find Alcohol for my stove and that we were travelng south and they said they would give me a ride there and back ! what luck. they were super friendly and very interested in our little journey and we had a nice chat there and back , talk about lucky. 
Now back on the boat looking forward to another good nights rest, tommorrow maybe wander onshore a little and see what's around while we wait for a northern wind.


----------



## CalebD

So Joe, 
No wifi for a while, or are you just enjoying Solomons?

You are in good company down there. Lots of cruising folks heading south with you.
There is Roger Long in S/V Strider who is probably a little ways ahead of you: Roger Long - Cruising on Strider - SailboatOwners.com
Jon Eisberg on S/V Chancey was in Chesapeake, near Norfolk.
Lots of others too.
Check in when you can.


----------



## deltaten

Anxious awaiting the next report.


----------



## joethecobbler

Saled to smith island sunday. Poor internet. So update coning soon.
much to tell. Incredible place fantastic people.
Many adventures,already!
We"ll stay here a while.
Stay tuned. You will not want to miss it.


----------



## joethecobbler

We have internet ! For the last couple days we've had no internet and very limited celular service. But Today we have both, go figure. 
Sunday I checked the weather and Decided to motor sail to Smith Island,MD. I don't care for motoring at all, particularly in any body of water larger than a canal as the motion of the vessel when motoring is unpleasant, particularly when in any chop or waves. 
We made this decision to motor sail due in large part to the fact that there didn't seem to be anything in particular in Solomons Is. that grabbed our attention.Essentially, there wasn't anything to do there.
We'd seen the calverton Museum and that seems to have been the highlight of the area. Apparently the oter 3-4 sailboats that came into the anchorage felt the same way as they all departed early sunday morning, even though the forcast was for an opposing wind.
We had an uneventful motorsail to Smith Island,MD. A place we have come to in years past. Upon arrival , due to the recent Storm Sandy, we were not certain what we would find and presumed we would anchor in one of the many cuts within the Island if dockage was not available or taken up.
We found that the docks and many of the crab shacks and homes had suffered varying degrees of damage. 
So we pulled into the smith Island Marina and promptly knocked on the door of the bed and breakfast that ajoins it and were initially welcomed with warm greetings and open arms. As it was about sunset and we were weary from the trip we retired early and had a nice rest dockside.
The next morning we spoke w/ the proprietors "Pauli and Steven" and caught up on the happenings at the island and the extent of the damage they had, which was minimal, alot of scattered shingles and debris ; water intrusion was fortunately the extent of it, how fortunate.
She "Pauli" asked us if we were planning on staying for a while or moving on quickly, we said we had an open schedule and were in "No Hurry" to which she said maybe we could stay for a few weeks in exchange for helping w/ clean-up around the Marina and re-roofing the back roof which had been leaking for some time and was further damaged by the storm. 
We said that could work for us ,as we enjoyed the Island and it would be nice to be able to spend some time here.
This day was Veterans day and everyone on the Island was even more laid back than usual, if that's possible, so we got blue crabs and enjoyed ourselves.
That evening we saw "Pauli" again and she seemed distressed , said it was due to the storm and dealing w/ Mema/Fema and they were going to claim damages and try to get a low interest lone due to the storm, and that paperwork was not her thing and it was troublesome. She seemed not herself , but we attributed it to the storm and stress.
We didn't give it a second thought and went on visiting aquaintences on the Island and sightseeing.
The next day , However, we checked in with "pauli" , as "Steve" was no where to be found. And she was acting quite odd, That's when she told us that we could no longer stay at the Marina as they were going to make a claim w/ Mema/Fema for total loss of bussiness (her words) and that if they came and saw anyone at the dock then they couldn't claim the extent of loss they wanted to. And that we weren't being thown out, we just had to leave (Huh?). 
Wow, what a suprise. Oddly that day I had visited a former aquaintence and life long resident of the Island . When I told him where we were docked he commented that I needed to "get out of there" and we needed to find another dock.
I laughed and said no, we were fine what's the problem? that's when he told me that they have done this to sailors/boaters in the past. even taking there money , or having them perform maintenence or repairs at there facility promising to rent them dockage then throwing them out. I have to admit I thought it untrue. Until that night when "Pauli" did just that to us! 
Then as I looked around for another dock and talked to other people on the Island they all were well aware of the practice and even introduced us to others that had been "evicted" after paying for dockage or performing repair services in exchange for dockage. She even posted on her facebook sight that we told her we wouldn't pay for dockage, a blatent lie. As I would never refuse to pay for services recieved in cash or kind. Although always willing to barter I also am prepared and capable of paying CASH.
It's not like we're Homeless, we're just cruising.
A wild and strange turn of events. The good part is we easily found dockage thanks in large part to the assistence and caring of the community and the local Pastor (thanks Paster Rick) and are happily docked and enjoying the Island.
I even have met many new friends here and we still think it is a great place to visit.
onward and upward.


----------



## Minnewaska

Well its good to hear there are crazies everywhere and not just here. Sorry to hear of the inconvenience. Chalk it up to a great story though.


----------



## Hudsonian

As G. K. Chesterton wrote, "An adventure is only an inconvenience rightly considered."


----------



## bljones

joethecobbler said:


> It's not like we're Homeless, we're just cruising.


Nailed it.
With your permission, joe, i would like to steal this line.


----------



## wingNwing

Not homeless, just houseless.

We spent a wonderful afternoon with Joe and family while they were in Annapolis, sharing cruising stories over a cup of coffee near City Dock. Looks like Joe has wasted no time in adding yet more stories to his collection!


----------



## misfits

Glad to hear it worked out for you. Sounds like Pauli needs round the clock medication...

Good phrase, I'm not homeless, I'm cruising. Put it on a t-shirt & the money will flow in your direction.


----------



## Rezz

joethecobbler said:


> We made this decision to motor sail due in large part to the fact that there didn't seem to be anything in particular in Solomons Is. that grabbed our attention.Essentially, there wasn't anything to do there.


That's the consensus for Solomon's. It's quaint, but that's about it. The people of the island are also very aware of who is "native" and who isn't. Some families have been there for generations.

Sorry to hear about your mishap on Smith Island, but glad it turned out well!


----------



## joethecobbler

Today,we met the folks who own the dock that we are tied to , as we were not introduced initially when the procurement of berthage of our vessel was arranged. 
They are none other than the proprieters of "ruke's Seafood deck". Some of the nicest people you'll ever meet. 
We have repaired their dock back to useable condition in the last 2 days and now it is occupied by us, and today another 40' sailboat arrived, that was able to visit the Island.
Due to the downturn in Crabbing and Oyster fishing these folks depend more and more upon visitors. Glad I could help sustain that opportunity a little. 
We Have also agreed to photograph the damage their bussiness suffered due to Sandy. So we'll be here for a few days.
As a result of the storm there is plenty of wood for the wood stove.So we keep warm.
Smith Island is a very unique place steeped in history and a serious step into the steady rythym of Island life in the Chesapeake. And as it is the fall- things are settling in quietely, in preporation of the coming winter months.
Accordingly I have been dubbed winter dockmaster at ruke's dock,Smith Is.,MD.


----------



## wingNwing

My take on meeting Joe: Life Afloat Archives: Of Well-Funded Adventures -- Or Not

This story was also submitted to the Annapolis Capital-Gazette, but it hasn't showed up in my blog there yet (their site is having "issues" again).


----------



## chef2sail

Great story...my posts and PM with him have always been enlightening. Hope to meet him in person when he returns going north

Dave


----------



## joethecobbler

Still on smith is. Come and visit. Great place dockage avail. We will be here a couple more weeks. Having fun


----------



## wingNwing

wingNwing said:


> My take on meeting Joe: Life Afloat Archives: Of Well-Funded Adventures -- Or Not
> 
> This story was also submitted to the Annapolis Capital-Gazette, but it hasn't showed up in my blog there yet (their site is having "issues" again).


Finally got Joe's story on the Capital's website: Life Afloat: Of Well-Funded Adventures -- Or Not - CapitalGazette.com: Jaye Lunsford Still having issues with paragraphs, sadly.

Joe, hope you're enjoying Smith Isl ... are you staying the winter???


----------



## Minnewaska

wingNwing said:


> ...Joe, hope you're enjoying Smith Isl ... are you staying the winter???


I was wondering the same thing. Personally, I would want to at least be south of Georgia by the end of December.


----------



## joethecobbler

We hadn't really planned being here as long as we have.
But we are! It's atough place to want to leave.
A nice easy pace.just what we like.
My only concern is ice and the operation of the Dismal swamp or the locks on the VA. Cut
I HOPE they are not seasonal.
Here we are still doing clean up work and enjoying Oysters,blue crab,and clams.
I am hoping other sailnetters would visit.
Plenty of dockage.


----------



## chef2sail

JOoe most of them have put their boats away for the winter and winterized. Most dont have onboard heat like you do. We are starting our process this weekend and gettibng stuff of the boat and winterizing all the frsh water systems, anchor wash, changing the oil etc, etc.hoping for one more sail on saturday.

Next weekend I plan on getting the sails off///and putting the cover on her in the water. My wife is busy redoing all 36 interior cushions.

Dave


----------



## Rezz

Glad to hear you're having a great time there!

Random question - do you have a picture of your stove setup? Wood stoves are my favorite heat.


----------



## joethecobbler

I do have many photos i hope to
Ashare when better internet is available.
For now it is the quiet island life for a while.
today I repaired awatermans crab shack and worked on a dock.


----------



## joethecobbler

Happy new year from Smit Island ,MD. 
Yea, we're still here, and it's by choice! Really , we're not run aground or stranded or broken down or anything we just like it here. Could be a bit warmer , but eh' it's winter time I wouldn't expect anything different.
For a small community I'm never without something to do. My days are long and I'm busy all the while either working for pay or helping someone for personal satisfaction.
I never really knew before how good it feels to do that. And it just keeps on.
For Christmas we sailed to Tylerton for the evening and checked it out. Had a great time visiting and meeting new folks.They have a very nice basin for the Watermen.
My day starts early here , I get up about 4-5 am stoke the wood stove , then head over to the Harborside grocery for coffee w/ the men, at 7:30 I return to the dock to see of one of the Packet boats on there daily run into Crisfield and see who is going "off Island" I rarely leave the Island. After that it's breakfast,wood cutting/gathering and off to work at whatever I've not finished the day before or some other task abaord the boat. I've been oing a bit of sewing lately,first for myself, and now for anyone else that wants/needs it done. 
I've even been shucking oysters, by the bushel, we love eating oysters. This year is apparently a bumper crop and they are quite reasonably priced. We have also been enjoying Pecans,and other fruit and nut s that grow here.
The people are mostly pleasant and welcoming. Our Daughter is enjoying the company of the other children and even has attended the school on occasion. We try to attend and support all community functions and find them quite enjoyable.
But far too soon , I fear, we will have to return to life "ashore" on the mainland.
Sadly we have other previous obligations to attend to.
But we will enjoy the remaining time we have and look forward to returning again.
As for Key West, I guess it will have to wait. We are already in an Island Paradise in our opinion.


----------



## deltaten

I'm pleased to hear you and yours are doing so well and enjoying the respite. I've been following your inspiring exploits with great interest. I hope to be doing the same in a year or so.
All the best to you, wherever you land!
Paul


----------



## Minnewaska

I've been in places that it sounds like you've found for yourself. I often spend the next several years wondering if that would be our retirement home or whether we should just move there now. The nice thing is I've collected a few of them over the years. The unfortunate thing is, I've not moved to any.

You mentioned that your daughter attended the school. Is she school age? Are you home schooling? Many do, but that has always sounded like a significant burden.


----------



## joethecobbler

Cold winds and snow ! 
What else needs to be said. It's cold, it' damp. I'm glad I've got a chainsaw to cut wood for the stove. 
We've bben here on Smith Is. now for .... a while , seems we're becoming part of the scenery. I've come to know and like the Island and the people , they are very welcoming.
Unfortunately , this too must pass, as we enter the new year and the reality sets in that soon we must return to NY and take up working again to prepare for the next cruising winter. 
So, as we watch the weater windows and plan our next "hop"" I'm saddened that we will soon be moving on. 
We'll let you know where we next make landfall and when.
Thanks to all who have been following our journey. 
Stay tuned, it's only just begun.


----------



## Minnewaska

Which direction from there? Further south or do you start heading back north?

Better than 2 months in the same place. You must have liked it. It's great to find places like that.


----------



## wingNwing

Mmmm, yeah. What Minne said.


----------



## joethecobbler

Yesterday, I had the opportunity to visit Deal Island. In the mornings here many/some watermen gather at the Harborside grocery betwen -6-7am It's the unofficial gathering of the Island leaders and bussinessmen assoc. as well as anyone esle who is brave or thick skinned enough to sit in. 
I make it a point to "nary miss a day" lest I should become the days "meal" of conversation. It also has become a great place to be available for small repair jobs.
Yesterday I was finishing my coffee when a well respected waterman of considerable pedigree and experience was removing the old Detroit from his scrape boat to transport it in his "drudge" boat to Scott's marina in chance,MD. I siezed the chance to help w/ the crane work and ask to accompany him on the round trip journey. My purpose 3 fold, get to ride along to hear a "yarn" ,get to see the route from the water,and finally , get to get an up close look at the fabled "skipjacks" that berth there in Chance.
Everything fell into place and all objectives were met. 
I'm fascinated w/ skipjacks and often verbalize it during morning coffee ,over the jeers and objections of those who have actually worked them and are quick to dispell the romance through the reality of their own personal experiences. Still, much to there chagrin, I profess that one time I must work on a skipjack for a cold winter season. If for no other reason than to say I did. 
I saw the Caleb Jones, the ada may, the krents tied up along the wharf. and on the hard was another skipjack whoes name escapes me now with her bottom almost entirey removed from the waterline down being rebuilt. Before that day I didn't realize the size and massive construction of these vessels. I hope they live on for a long ,long time. And if I'm lucky,(or crazy,some would suggest) I'll get to serve aboard one,one day-soon, before I'm too old to be adventurous any longer.
For now we are still happily enjoying Smith Island. The thing about this place for us is the people who have welcomed us and the proximity to great sailing on the Chessy. An almost unlimited number of places to go . I knew we would probably not be bringing the boat back to NY as in the past years , but I never thought we would be spending the winter in the Chesapeake as we apparently have !
So, I'm looking for an inexpensive location to berth the boat in the next month so that we can use it as a base for further chesapeake sailing activities and easy access to places like smith Is. and Tangier, as well as numerous as yet undiscovered locations on the largest estuary on the east coast.
Feel free to make suggestions. We've got time,at least a bit more, before we must return to a different reality,for a while.
As always , we're in "No Hurry"

Aboard S/V No Hurry

I hope you are all enjoying this day God has granted us.


----------



## CalebD

Hey Joe,

Great to hear from you. 
While you are busy meeting people and helping out on the island see if you can find a private dock you can leave your boat at for when you will be away.


----------



## Minnewaska

For all the modern transportation available, it seems most don't move very far from home. It's nice to see someone find a place they feel so connected to. Why not call it home?

Is your daughter in school there now?


----------



## joethecobbler

Florida.
Yea,we are now in daytona again. But not for long.
We sailed from Smith Is. 2weeks ago we found a slip on the Eastern Shore.
After a ride to ny to get a vehicle we drove to florida to visit family and check the house.
It's expensive and convenient to live ashore again
I don't sleep much but always feel tired,the heat makes me lazy.
Hope to get back aboard in about a week.

.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Joe,

I'm glad you made it to Florida, was afraid you were going to do a 180. As you could probably tell, the cold, snow and misery hasn't let up yet in NY. 

Where are you going next? Keys? Bahamas?


Envious, Sal Paradise


----------



## Thunderchild

Man this story is great!! I read it from the beginning as I am sitting in this cube dreaming!!


----------



## miatapaul

So Joe, when you head back to New York for the summer?


----------



## joethecobbler

Back aboard a few weeks ago. 
Here we are,sailing the chessy again. after a month in florida we return to 
MD. and have actually returned to Smith Is. again.
I just cannot get enough of Chesapeake Sailing and the
last inhabited islands accessible only by boat.
It is a great central location for sailing the bay. Being 
just a day sail from most places on the bay.
Planning on sailing to Tangier in the next week or so
depending on wind and weather ,as always.
looking forward to some soft shell crabs.


----------



## deltaten

Welcome home Joe & family


----------



## Bene505

Wow, great story. Wonder why I didn't see it earlier. Hurricane Sandy, work, and boat work took up a lot of time.

I flew my girlfriend to Tangier Island a couple of times one year. We had the ice cream cones the first day the ice cream place opened (March or April), and then the last day they were open in the fall. (In the spring it was much warmer than Annapolis.) It was quite excelent. Ending up marrying her. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## miatapaul

Bene505 said:


> Wow, great story. Wonder why I didn't see it earlier. Hurricane Sandy, work, and boat work took up a lot of time.
> 
> I flew my girlfriend to Tangier Island a couple of times one year. We had the ice cream cones the first day the ice cream place opened (March or April), and then the last day they were open in the fall. (In the spring it was much warmer than Annapolis.) It was quite excelent. Ending up marrying her.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


You had me confused at the "girlfriend" part. I was thinking, hey he is married. I am the only one allowed to have a girlfriend as I will be single again very soon!


----------



## Minnewaska

Joe, we must have missed a chasm of cruising updates. Did you sail out of the Chessy and down to FL and just returned, or did you leave your boat in the Chessy for the past couple of months?


----------



## Bene505

MInne,

Reading the more recent posts, he travelled by land to NY and then drove down to FL. Boat is still in the Chesapeak. At least from what I understand.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Minnewaska

Bene505 said:


> MInne,
> 
> Reading the more recent posts, he travelled by land to NY and then drove down to FL. Boat is still in the Chesapeak. At least from what I understand.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Thanks. I missed that and didn't re-read the posts. I'm betting Joe is find the Chessy a much nicer climate than last he was there. Spring winds should be nice for the next month or two, then it will get hot and humid.


----------



## CalebD

Yes, enjoy the Chessy before what some locals call the "shake & bake" season starts.
Come summer, the lack of wind, power boat wakes and heat combine to form the "shake & bake" sailing season.


----------



## Bene505

I used to sail the Chessapeak. Got tired of not seeing the stars at night, for all the humidity in the air. Give me clear starry nights, a slight breeze and some slight humidity.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## joethecobbler

I've been back aboard now for a month or so.
I really enjoy my boat,even with it's shortcomings,
it's definitely the life for me. I have not had doubt just
re~stating my happiness with my situation.
I love sailing, it never gets old.
we sailed to Tangier on mothers day. met some other sailors aboard
a wood cutter from Maine,always great to hang with like minded sailors.
they were a young couple who spent the winter south.
Today I'm on the eastern shore, hoping to enjoy fthe soft shell festival in Crisfield
then sail back to Tangier or Smith Is. monday,weather permitting.
look for me if you are in Crisfield today I'll be wearing a captains hat with Smith Island,MD. on the bill.


----------



## joethecobbler

The Crisfield softshell festival was... . ok. I had a few crab sandwich's
,not as good as my own cooking, and there was no mayo.
How can you have soft shell crab and not have mayo? 
That's just wrong.
Tomorrow,god willing, We will set sail for Smith Island, just a short hope
of 10~15 miles. Looking forward to getting off the dock and being underway again.
In the morning I hope to repair the leach of one of my headsails.
hope for fair wind.


----------



## joethecobbler

great sail to SI . my daughter at the helm most of the way. Had some good soft shell last night for dinner. fresh is always the best. It was a clear night and I did some star gazing. 
I'm hoping to cast off in the next few days for Tangier, having a great time sailimg the bay.
looks like another beautiful day again today.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Interesting. Different from what you set out for. You found something you really like. Makes me want to put my Catalina on the trailer and head over there to see what's up. Post some pictures of the area if you can.

Any plans to head back to NY?


----------



## joethecobbler

sal, you hit it on the head. I'm asking myself why I should ever go back.
last weak I bought a place on Tangier to use as a supply and tool depot. Acouple weeks back I got a slip on the Eastern shore of MD. to have a place to park a vehicle and a dock. I've been sailing about and don't care to stop!


----------



## joethecobbler

I'm either on to something great or I've gone insane.
I keep telling myself I need to go back to NY, but at the same time wondering why I should.


----------



## joethecobbler

I'm either on to something great or I've gone insane.
I keep telling myself I need to go back to NY, but at the same time wondering why I should.


----------



## joethecobbler

been sailing around, workimg doing little jobs . making itand being free.
I guess I'll go back to NY for a couple months to work and play but then sail south again.It's just getting easier to do and I want to keep living the life.


----------



## chef2sail

Bene505 said:


> I used to sail the Chessapeak. Got tired of not seeing the stars at night, for all the humidity in the air. Give me clear starry nights, a slight breeze and some slight humidity.
> 
> Regards,
> Brad


Yeah so true. That's why I come and visit you guys every summer where its cool. The tradeoff is Its a great place to sail in March and April, October and November when you guys have your boats on stands.

Air is so thick with humidity July and August you can eat it.


----------



## jameswilson29

Plus, you know the forecast 90% of the time: winds light and variable in the a.m., becoming South, Southeast in the p.m. 5 to 10 knots, chance of p.m. t-storms.


----------



## joethecobbler

"It's breezinG' up" 
Sailed to the eastern shore yesterday and my slip
was "occupied" so I tied up on the face of the T dock on my p
port side with my stern to the west and the bay.
now I'm referring my laxness as the weather is on my square stern, it sucks. 
I should know better. being lax or lazy has no place aboard a sailing vessel. hope it 
moderates soon. tomorrow I turn around and tie alongside on the stearboard like I should have.
Another sailing lesson from the university of hard knocks


----------



## CalebD

The University of Hard Knocks & dirty socks - don't forget the dirty socks!


----------



## Sal Paradise

Weathers been a little crazy back home too, Joe.


----------



## joethecobbler

blowin' a gail yesterday when we returned to the boat.
The marina owner was out in the dock standing next to the silverton motor boat that is in my slip as I'm tied to the end of the tee. 
The sky was about to bust open and I went aboard to get rain gear for the crew and myself. the crew was waiting in thetruck. I came in deck and got out a couple more linea to double up the dock lines.
When I was tying in my dock lines the owner cussed me for not helping him with securing the silverton!
I took the high road and shrugged it off. Afterward he sheepishly apologized.
I told him if he needed help in the future he should just say so, I'm not a mind reader, and some people don't want help. 
I pride myself on not needing help. when I do,I'm not shy about asking.
Some folks are funny.
hope the wind moderates , would like to get to Tangier.


----------



## Sal Paradise

The guy took your money, sold your dock to someone else , left you in the lurch and then cursed you for not leaving your boat and helping him? 

I would be wary of this dude in the future.


----------



## Davenire

I so want to be out there with you. I'm tired of putting in a patio behind the house.


----------



## joethecobbler

It takes. All. Kinds. Of fruit. to make a salad.
got. to Tangier, spent. A week. Then. Sailed. on
,still. having a nice. time. sailing, enjoying the warm weather and just sailing around the bay.
Unfortunately. I might. Have to take a short break to deal with
a few business issues and family obligations ,but will get back aboard ASAP.


----------



## joethecobbler

tied. to the dock, listening to the wind and rain outside.
Marina the cabin girl is busy watching the DVD. I'm listening to
the radio and thinking about all I need to do tomorrow when we
hope to get ashore and spend some time with family in NY.
I've decided to leave the boat in the water as opposed to hauling out.
I hope it fate's well.


----------



## riburton

So what ever happened to coming to Key West. I started out in Ithaca in 93 and finally landed here in Key West in November 2011 and loving it.


----------



## Sal Paradise

It'll be fine at a dock and people tend to watch out for boats in marina's anyway. I'm sure they would call if the boat had a problem. It will be fine.

Hot as hell her in NY with strong southerly breezes now for a few days.


----------



## joethecobbler

riburton - I Muse be on the. same travel schedule. 
truth is we only told everyone. key west because. we had no real destination.
I can. still. go to KW I suppose. 
Right. now. I'm sweating it out in upstate for the next few weeks.
got word from. a friend. the. boat is fine, big. relier,sure. miss. being aboard.
look. forward. to. getting. back. got. alot to do.
would. love to here about. the. journey. from. Ithaca to KW..


----------

